# Metafrasi - Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installation guide

## dimopoulos

Gentoo Linux 1.4 Οδηγίες Εγκατάστασης

Περιεχόμενα:

1. Περί την Εγκατάσταση

Πρόλογος

Καλωσορίσατε στο Gentoo Linux! Το Gentoo Linux μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί με πολλούς διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Αυτοί που θέλουν μία γρήγορη εγκατάσταση μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα προχτισμένα πακέτα, ενώ για αυτούς που θέλουν τη μέγιστη τροποποίηση μπορούν να χτίσουν το Gentoo Linux εντελως από τον πηγαίο κώδικα. Η μέθοδος που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί είναι δική σας επιλογή.

Μια σημαντική αλλαγή σε σχέση με την επίσημη 1.4 έκδοση, είναι το νέο σετ εγκατάστασης 2-CD, το οποίο μπορεί να γίνει παραγγελεία από το Gentoo Linux Store και επιπρόσθετα είναι διαθέσιμο στους mirrors μας. Έχουμε σετ εγκατάστασης 2-CD για x86 (486 και άνω), i686 (Pentium Pro, Pentium II, Athlon/Duron και άνω), Pentium III, Pentium 4 και Athlon XP. Για να βρέιτε ποιό σετ 2-CD είναι το σωστό για σας, διαβάστε τις λεπτομερείς περιγραφές του κάθε προιόντος στο store. Οι περιγραφές προϊόντων στο store περιέχουν πληροφορίες συμβατότητας CPU.

Μπορείτε να βρείτε και να κατεβάσετε τα ISO για τα LiveCD στους περισότερους mirrors μας. Τα LiveCD για την αρχιτεκτονική x86 βρίσκονται στο releases/x86/1.4/livecd/ υποφάκελο.

Τα CD εγκατάστασης

Οσον αφορά τα 2 CD -- τα περιεχόμενα τους είναι: Το πρώτο CD ("CD 1") ονομάζεται "Live CD Εγκατάστασης" και ειναι bootable CD-ROM, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορείτε να βάλετε το "CD 1" στον οδηγό σας και να τρέξετε το Gentoo Linux κετευθείαν από το CD. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτή την βασιζόμενη σε CD έκδοση του Gentoo για να εγκαταστήσετε το Gentoo Linux 1.4 στο σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή σας. Εκτός από το bootable Gentoo Linux περιβάλον, το CD 1 περιέχει τα πάντα που χρειάζεστε για να εγκαταστήσετε γρήγορα το Gentoo Linux, ακόμα και χωρίς σύνδεση στο διαδύκτιο. Επιπρόσθετα αρκετα προ-χτισμένα πακέτα συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο CD 1, όπως ο πλέον σημαντικός XFree86 X server. Αν έχετε ένα ISO CD-ROM image φάκελο για το CD 1, το όνομά του θα περιλαμβάνει -cd1.

Σε αντίθεση, το δεύτερο CD ("CD 2") δεν είναι bootable και περιλαμβάνει πολλά προ-χτισμένα πακέτα για το σύστημα σας. Επιπρόσθετα στο CD αυτό βρίσκονται βελτιστοποιημένες εκδόσεις πακέτων όπως KDE, GNOME, OpenOffice, Mozilla, Evolution και πολλά άλλα. Το CD 2 είναι προερετικό και είναι για αυτούς που θέλουν να εγκαταστήσουν το Gentoo Linux πολύ γρήγορα. Τα συμπεριλαμβανόμενα πακέτα στο CD 2 χρειάζονται περίπου 36 ώρες για να χτιστούνε από τον πηγαίο κώδικα σε ένα τυπικό σύστημα με έναν επεξεργαστή. Αν έχετε ένα ISO CD-ROM image φάκελο για το CD 2, το όνομά του θα περιλαμβάνει -cd2.

Σημείωση: Ενα πλήρες Gentoo Linux 2-CD σετ περιέχει το Gentoo Reference Platform, το οποίο είναι ένα πλήρες προ-χτισμένο Gentoo Linux σύστημα και περιέχει τα πακέτα GNOME, KDE, Mozilla και OpenOffice. Το Gentoo Reference Platform ("GRP") δημιουργήθηκε για να επιτρέψει τη γρήγορη εγκατάσταση των πακέτων του Gentoo Linux για αυτούς που χρειάζονται αυτη τη λειτουργικότητα. Η λειτουργικότητα "χτίσιμο από τον πηγαίο κώδικα", που είναι χαρακτηριστικό του Gentoo Linux, θα υπάρχει πάντα επίσης σαν μια επιλογή εγκατάστασης με πλήρη υποστήρηξη. Ο ρόλος του GRP είναι να κάνει το Gentoo Linux πιο βολικό για κάποιους χρήστες, δίχως να επηρρεάζει τη "χτίσιμο από τον πηγαίο κώδικα" λειτουργικότητα με κανένα τρόπο.

Επιπρόσθετα με το σετ των 2 CD, έχουμε επίσης ένα πολύ μικρό "βασικό" Live CD το οποίο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την έναρξη του συστήματος σας. Οταν το σύστημα σας έχει κάνει boot, μπορείτε να διαμορφώσετε τη σύνδεση σας με το διαδύκτιο και να εγκαταστήσετε το Gentoo μέσω αυτού. Το πλεονέκτημα αυτού του "βασικού" CD είναι ότι είναι μικρό, οπότε ο ISO CD-ROM image φάκελος μπορεί να downloaded γρήγορα. Αν είστε προχωρημένος χρήστης που θέλει να εγκαταστήσει την πιο ενημερωμένη έκδοση του Gentoo Linux που υπάρχει και έχετε γρήγορη σύνδεση με το διαδύκτιο, τότε ίσως να προτιμήσετε αυτή την επιλογή. Αν έχετε ένα ISO CD-ROM image φάκελο για το "βασικό" Live CD, το όνομά του θα περιλαμβάνει -basic.

Προϋποθέσεις

Για να χρησιμοποιήσετε οποιαδήποτε μέθοδο εγκατάστασης μέσω CD του Gentoo Linux, θα πρέπει να έχετε ένα 486+ επεξεργαστή και τουλάχιστον 64 Mb μνήμη. (Το Gentoo Linux έχει χτιστεί επιτυχώς με 64MB RAM + 64MB από χώρο swap, αλλά η διαδικασία χτισίματος είναι παρα πολύ αργή κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες.)

Επιλέγοντας μια Μέθοδο Εγκατάστασης

Μόλις κάνετε boot από ένα από τα Live CDs, σας παρουσιάζονται περισότερες επιλογές. Το Gentoo Linux μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί χρησιμοποιώντας ένα επό τους τρεις "stage" tarball αρχεία. Το αρχείο που θα επιλέξετε καθορίζεται από το πόσο θέλετε να χτίσετε το σύστημα σας. Το αρχείο stage1 tarball χρησιμοποιείται όταν θέλετε να κάνετε bootstrap και να χτίσετε ολόκληρο το σύστημα εξ αρχής. Το αρχείο stage2 tarball χρησιμοποιείται για το χτίσιμο του συστήματος από ένα ήδη ημι-χτισμένο σύστημα με bootstrap. Το αρχείο stage3 tarball περιέχει ήδη ένα βασικό σύστημα Gentoo Linux το οποίο έχει προχτιστεί για εσας. Αν ενδιαφερεστε να χρησιμοποιήσετε εγκατάσταση "GRP", τότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε το φάκελο stage3 tarball.

Αν δεν κάνετε εγκατάσταση GRP, πρέπει να αρχίσετε με εγκατάσταση stage1, stage2, ή stage3 tarball;

Παρακάτω είναι κάποιες πληροφορίες που θα σας βοηθήσουν να πάρετε αυτή την απόφαση.

Αρχίζοντας με εγκατάσταση stage1, σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να έχετε απόλυτο έλεγχο ως προς τις παραμέτρους βελτιστοποίησης και την προεραιτική λειτουργικότητα χτισίματος που θα είναι παρούσα στο σύστημα σας. Έτσι οι εγκαταστάσεις stage1 είναι καλές για προχωρημένους χρήστες που γνωρίζουν τι κάνουν. Είναι επίσης μια πολύ καλή μέθοδος εγκατάστασης για αυτούς που θέλουν να μάθουν περισσότερα για το πως δουλεύει το Gentoo Linux.

Η εγκατάσταση από το Stage2 σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αποφύγετε τη διαδικασία bootstrap και αυτό είναι εντάξει αν είστε ικανοποιημένοι με τις βελτιστοποιήσεις που έχουμε επιλέξει για σας στο συγκεκριμένο αρχείο stage2 tarball.

Η επιλογή της μεθόδου εγκατάστασης από stage3 επιτρέπει την γρηγορότερη εγκατάσταση του Gentoo Linux, αλλά επίσης σημαίνει ότι το βασικό σας σύστημα θα έχει τις βελτιστοποιήσεις που προεπιλέξαμε για σας (οι οποίες έχουν επιλεχτεί προσεκτικά για να αυξήσουν την απόδοση χωρίς να επηρρεάσουν τη stability). Επειδή όλες οι κύριες εκδόσεις του Gentoo Linux έχουν stage3 αρχεία εγκατάσταση, και είναι βελτιστοποιημένοι για διάφορους επεξεργαστές, αρχίζοντας με εγκατάσταση stage3 είναι πιθανό να πάρετε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα -- μια γρήγορη εγκατάσταση και ένα σύστημα που είναι καλά βελτιστοποιημένο.

Αν θα εγκαταστήσετε το Gentoo Linux για πρώτη φορά, καλό θα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα stage3 tarball για την εγκατάσταση σας ή το stage3 με GRP.

Σημείωση: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε εγατάσταση stage3, δεν πρέπει να αλλάξετε την μεταβλητή CHOST στο /etc/make.conf. Εαν θέλετε να κάνετε μια τέτοια αλλαγή, θα πρέπει να αρχίσετε με εγκατασταση stage1 tarball και να χτίσετε το σύστημα σας με την επιθυμητή CHOST τιμή. Η τιμή της μεταβλητής CHOST είναι για παράδειγμα: i686-pc-linux-gnu.

Σημαντικό: Εαν συναντήσετε ένα πρόβλήμα σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος της εγκατάστασης και θέλετε να το αναφέρετε σαν bug, αναφέρετέ το στο https://bugs.gentoo.org. Αν το bug χρειάζεται να σταλεί στους αρχικούς προγραμματιστές του λογισμικού (π.χ. η ομάδα του KDE) οι προγραμματιστές του Gentoo Linux θα μεριμνήσουν για αυτό.

Σημείωση: Οι οδηγίες εγκατάστασης στο LiveCD μπορεί να μην είναι ενημερωμένες όπως οι οδηγείες μας στο διαδύκτιο http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml. Ανατρέξτε στα κείμενα μας στο διαδίκτυο για τις πιο ενημερωμένες οδηγίες εγκατάστασης.

Η Μέθοδος Εγκατάστασης

Τώρα ας δούμε γρήγορα τη διαδικασία εγκατάστασης. Πρώτα απ' όλα θα λάβουμε τα αρχεία, θα δημιουργήσουμε τα CD και θα κάνουμε εκκίνηση (boot) από ένα LiveCD. Οταν βρεθούμε στο root prompt, θα δημιουργήσουμε partitions, θα δημιουργήσουμε filesystems και θα αποσυμπιέσουμε είτε ένα stage1, stage2 ή stage3 tarball. Αν χρησιμοποιούμε ένα stage1 ή stage2 tarball, θα ακολουθήσουμε τα κατάλληλα βήματα για να φτάσουμε το σύστημα στο stage3. Μόλις το σύστημα μας είναι στο stage3, μπορούμε να το ρυθμίσουμε it (παραμετροποίηση αρχείων ρυθμίσεων, εγκατάσταση ενός boot loader, etc.), κάνουμε boot και έχουμε ένα πλήρως λειτουργικό σύστημα Gentoo Linux. Μόλις το βασικό σας σύστημα Gentoo Linux τρέχει, μπορείτε προεραιτικά να χρησιμοποιήσετε το "CD 2" από το σετ των 2-CD μας και να εκαταστήσετε όσα θέλετε από τα προ-χτισμένα πακέτα που υπάρχουν όπως KDE, GNOME, OpenOffice, Mozilla, ή άλλα που θέλετε να έχετε στο σύστημα σας.

Βάση του ποιού stage εγκατάστασης επιλέξετε να αρχίσετε, παρακάτω είναι ότι χρειάζεστε για την εγκατάσταση:

Stage Tarball Χρειάζεται σύνδεση με διαδύκτιο CD που χρειάζονται Βήματα

1 Ναι βασικό or CD 1 Partition/filesystem setup, emerge sync, bootstrap, emerge system, final config

2 Ναι βασικό or CD 1 Partition/filesystem setup, emerge sync, emerge system, final config

3 Οχι αν χρησιμοποιήσετε το CD 1, ειδάλλως Ναι βασικό or CD 1 Partition/filesystem setup, emerge sync (δε χρειάζεται αν χρησιμοποιήσετε το CD 1), final config

3+GRP Οχι CD 1, CD 2 προεραιτικά Partition/filesystem setup, final config, εγκατάσταση CD 1 προ-χτισμένων πακέτων (προεραιτικό), reboot, εγκατάσταση επιπρόσθετων προ-χτισμένων πακέτων όπως KDE και GNOME (αν χρησιμοποιείτε το "CD 2")

Σημείωση: Οι χρήστες με ATA RAID hardware πρέπει να διαβάσουν το τμήμα περί ATA RAID hardware στο τέλος αυτού του έγγραφου πριν προχωρήσουν με την εγκατάσταση.

- 2003-11-24: Διορθώσεις τυπογραφικών λαθών

----------

## dimopoulos

Το παραπάνω κείμενο το έχω σε XML οπότε μπορώ να στο στείλω DeathWing00. 

Παιδιά κάντε ένα κόπο και διαβάστε το παραπάνω για να διορθώσουμε τα οποιαδήποτε λάθη υπάρχουν. 

Ευχαριστώ

Νίκος

----------

## bld

Παιδιά, ένα βασικό θέμα που το είδα και στο ml του hellug είναι η ορολογία και η μετάφραση αυτής, δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι σωστό να μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά ορολογία όπως "precompiled pkg's " κι άλλα. Φοβάμε ότι θα δυσκολέψουνε τους αναγνώστες αντί να τους ευκολύνουν

----------

## dimopoulos

 *bld wrote:*   

> Παιδιά, ένα βασικό θέμα που το είδα και στο ml του hellug είναι η ορολογία και η μετάφραση αυτής, δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι σωστό να μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά ορολογία όπως "precompiled pkg's " κι άλλα. Φοβάμε ότι θα δυσκολέψουνε τους αναγνώστες αντί να τους ευκολύνουν

 

Συμφωνώ. Είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα να αλλάξω τον τρόπο σκέψης μου σε Ελληνικές ορολογίες. Προτείνω να έχουμε την ελληνική μετάφραση - όπου είναι δυνατό - αλλά σε παρένθεση και την αγγλική για να μπορούν οι τελικοί χρήστες να καταλάβουν γιατί μιλάμε και να μάθουν και την ορολογία.

Τι λέτε;

----------

## Deathwing00

 *dimopoulos wrote:*   

> Το παραπάνω κείμενο το έχω σε XML οπότε μπορώ να στο στείλω DeathWing00. 
> 
> Παιδιά κάντε ένα κόπο και διαβάστε το παραπάνω για να διορθώσουμε τα οποιαδήποτε λάθη υπάρχουν. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> ...

 

Den to thelw se XML, egw exw tin vasi tous apo XML, tha to perasw egw   :Mad:   Ase kai kati gia tous alous file!   :Laughing: 

----------

## parapente

ΟΚ. Εγώ θα ξεκινήσω από το τέλος για να μην συμπέσω με κανέναν άλλο και κάνουμε μετάφραση του ίδιου κειμένου. Θα πάρω τα κομμάτια 22-27(τέλος).

Κάποια λάθη στο κείμενο του dimopoulou:

* "δικιά σας επιλογη" καλύτερα "δική σας επιλογή",

* "επίσιμη" "επίσημη"

* "νεο σετ" ξέχασες τον τόνο,

* "παραγγελθεί"  :Confused:  δεν μου κολλάει καλά... "γίνει παραγγελία";

* "Εχουμε σετ" λείπει τόνος

* "Athlon/Duron και ανς" "... άνω"

* "περιοχόμενα" "περιεχόμενά"

* "το όνομα του" "το όνομά του"

* "προεραιτικό" "προαιρετικό"

* "συμπεριλαμβανομένα" "συμπεριλαμβανόμενα"

* "πηγαίω" "πηγαίο"

* "είναι κα" "είναι να"

* "πιο προσβατό" "πιο βολικό";

* "παρουσιάζεστε με" καλύτερα "σας παρουσιάζονται"

* είναι tarball files άρα "αρχεία" και όχι "φακέλους"

* "σύστημε" "σύστημα"

* "Αρχόζοντας" "Αρχίζοντας"

* "Ετσι το οι" "Έτσι οι"

* "εντάξςι" "εντάξει"

* "συγκεγριμένο" "συγκεκριμένο"

* "Επιλέγοντας την μέθοδο εγκατάστασης stage3" "Η επιλογή της μεθόδου εγκατάστασης από stage3" ή αλλιώς θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί η υπόλοιπη παράγραφος

* "μπορεί να σας δώσει το" "είναι πιθανό να πάρετε το"

* "χρησιμοποιείσετε" "χρησιμοποιήσετε"

* "οδηγείες" "οδηγίες"

* "αναφέρετε το" "αναφέρετέ το"

* "Αναφερθήτε" "Αναφερθείτε" ή "Ανατρέξτε"

* "Πρώτα απ'όλα θα download..." "Πρώτα απ' όλα θα λάβουμε τα αρχεία, θα δημιουργήσουμε τα CD και θα κάνουμε εκκίνηση (boot) από ένα LiveCD."

* "και θα extract" "και θα αποσυμπιέσουμε" ή έστω "θα κάνουμε extract"

* "να το configure it" "να το ρυθμίσουμε"

* "customize configuration files" "παραμετροποίηση αρχείων ρυθμίσεων"

* "boot και έχουμε" "κάνουμε boot..."

* "βασικό σύστημα σας" "βασικό σας σύστημα"

----------

## pontifikas

Παιδιά εγω σας ενημερώνω οτι θα κανω μετάφραση των ALSA configuration guide  και Direct Rendering Howto.Με έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει μέχρι να τα βάλω και τα δυο οπότε θα τα εκδικηθώ......μεταφράζοντάς τα.  :Mr. Green: 

Πιστευω οτι είναι καλή ιδέα να ανοίξουν οι Mods ένα thread όπου ο κάθε ένας θα γράφει ποιο κομμάτι έχει αναλάβει ώστε να διαβάζουν οι υπόλοιποι τι βρίσκεται υπό μετάφραση και μην υπάρξουν διπλά κείμενα και πάει τσάμπα ο κόπος.

----------

## MasterX

Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος. Νόμιζα ότι μεταφράσαμε τα Localization, και τώρα βλέπω ότι ασχολείσται και με άλλα κείμενα. Δεν έλαβα κανένα μύνημα ούτε είδα καμία ανακοίνωση που να λέει ποιος μεταφράζει τί.

Επίσης, την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα λείπω οπότε δε θα γίνε καμία μετάφραση από εμένα. Αν θέλετε να μεταφράσω κάποιο κείμενο, δώστε το μου, αλλά θα καθυστερήσει για λίγο καιρό.

----------

## Deathwing00

Paidia, parakalo MIN metafrasete tipota alo ektos apo to localization guide kai apo to installation guide. I developers mou ksekatharisan oti theloun MONO afta ta dio gia tora. Opote, kyrie pontifika, ama theleis na metafraseis, na metafraseis INSTALLATION GUIDE (pes pia komatia metafrazeis, gia na min ta kanoume 2 fores). ALSA kai ales guides, tha doume argotera, otan tha mas exoun dextei. Ama thelete, tha mirastoume tis ales guides, mia gia ton kathena, ala parakalo min pernete teties protovoulies, giati to pragma den einai anixto. Dexome diatages apo panw  :Wink: 

----------

## parapente

OK παρακάτω κάνω post ένα μεγάλο μέρος του κειμένου της εγκατάστασης (Ενότητες 22-27). Ρίχτε του μια ματιά και πείτε μου πως σας φαίνεται (μην βαριέστε τεμπέληδες!  :Razz:  ). Δεν μπόρεσα να μεταφράσω το true workhorse που αναφέρεται στο LILO (κάντε αναζήτηση για *** και θα το βρείτε).

----------

## parapente

22. Τελευταία βήματα: Επιλογή Βασικών Ρυθμίσεων (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της ρύθμισης του διεθνούς keymap)

Λίστα κώδικα 22.1: Βασική Ρύθμιση

# nano -w /etc/rc.conf

Ακολουθείστε τις οδηγίες μέσα στο αρχείο για την επιλογή των βασικών ρυθμίσεων. Όλοι οι χρήστες θα θέλουν να εξασφαλίσουν ότι η μεταβλητή CLOCK είναι ρυθμισμένη στην δική του/της επιλογή. Οι χρήστες διεθνούς πληκτρολογίου θα θέλουν να θέσουν την μεταβλητή KEYMAP (κοιτάξτε στο /usr/share/keymaps για διάφορες πιθανές τιμές).

23. Ρύθμιση του Bootloader

Σημειώσεις

Όντας μέσα στο πνεύμα του Gentoo, οι χρήστες πλέον έχουν περισσότερους από έναν  bootloader για να επιλέξουν. Χρησιμοποιώντας το virtual package system, οι χρήστες μπορούν τώρα να επιλέξουν μεταξύ των GRUB και LILO για τον bootloader τους.

Παρακαλώ να έχετε υπόψιν ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχετε και τους δύο   bootloaders εγκατεστημένους. Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό μπορεί να αποτελέσει και εμπόδιο, οπότε παρακαλώ επιλέξτε μόνο έναν.

Επιπρόσθετα, θα χρειαστεί να ρυθμίσετε τον bootloader με διαφορετικό τρόπο εξαρτώμενοι από το αν επιλέξατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το genkernel (με πυρήνα και initrd) ή έναν πυρήνα που έχει μεταγλωττιστεί στο χέρι. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι σημειώσατε τις σημαντικές διαφορές.

Ρυθμίζοντας το GRUB

Το πιο κρίσιμο σημείο για την κατανόηση του GRUB είναι να αποκτήσετε άνεση με τον τρόπο με τον οποίο το GRUB αναφέρεται σε σκληρούς δίσκους και κατατμήσεις (partitions). Η Linux κατάτμησή σας /dev/hda1 αποκαλείται (hd0,0) στο GRUB. Παρατηρείστε τις παρενθέσεις γύρω από το hd0,0 – είναι απαραίτητες. Οι σκληροί δίσκοι αριθμούνται από το μηδέν αντί από το "a" και οι κατατμήσεις ξεκινούν από το μηδέν αντί για το ένα. Προσοχή επίσης στο ότι ως συσκευές hd, μόνο οι σκληροί δίσκοι μετρούνται, όχι συσκευές atapi-ide όπως cdrom players, burners και ότι η ίδια σύνταξη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και με scsi drives. (Σε κανονικές συνθήκες αυτά παίρνουν μεγαλύτερους αριθμούς από ότι τα ide drives εκτός από την περίπτωση που το bios είναι ρυθμισμένο να κάνει boot από συσκευές scsi.) Υποθέτοντας ότι έχετε ένα σκληρό δίσκο στο /dev/hda, ένα cdrom player στο /dev/hdb, έναν burner στο /dev/hdc, ένα δεύτερο σκληρό δίσκο στο /dev/hdd και κανένα SCSI σκληρό δίσκο, το /dev/hdd7 μεταφράζεται σε (hd1,6). Ίσως ακούγεται περίπλοκο και είναι όντως περίπλοκο, αλλά όπως θα δούμε, το GRUB προσφέρει ένα μηχανισμό συμπλήρωσης με το tab που διευκολύνει αυτούς που έχουν αρκετούς σκληρούς δίσκους και κατατμήσεις και που νιώθουν λίγο χαμένοι με το σχήμα αρίθμησης του GRUB. Αφού αυτό έχει γίνει κατανοητό, είναι ώρα να εγκαταστήσουμε το GRUB.

Ο ευκολότερος τρόπος να εγκαταστήσετε το GRUB είναι να απλά να γράψετε στο  chrooted shell prompt σας:

Λίστα κώδικα 23.1: Εγκαθιστώντας GRUB

# emerge -k grub

# grub

Θα σας παρουσιαστεί το grub> prompt της γραμμής εντολών του grub. Τώρα, θα πρέπει να πληκτρολογήσετε τις σωστές εντολές για να εγκαταστήσετε την εγγραφή εκκίνησης του GRUB (GRUB boot record) στο σκληρό σας δίσκο. Στο δικό μου παράδειγμα ρυθμίσεων, θέλω να εγκαταστήσω τη GRUB boot record στο MBR (master boot record) του σκληρού μου δίσκου, έτσι ώστε το πρώτο πράγμα που θα βλέπω όταν ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή μου να είναι το prompt του GRUB. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, οι εντολές που θέλω να πληκτρολογήσω είναι οι:

Λίστα κώδικα 23.2: Το GRUB στο MBR

grub> root (hd0,0) (Η boot κατάτμησή σας)

grub> setup (hd0) (Πού θα εγκατασταθεί η boot record; εδώ, στο MBR)

Λίστα κώδικα 23.3: Το GRUB όχι στο MBR

Εναλλακτικά, εάν θέλετε να εγκαταστήσετε τον bootloader κάπου αλλού πέρα από το MBR:

grub> root (hd0,0) (Η boot κατάτμησή σας)

grub> setup (hd0,4) (Πού θα εγκατασταθεί η boot record; εδώ στο /dev/hda5)

grub> quit

Ορίστε πώς δουλεύουν οι δύο εντολές. Η πρώτη εντολή root ( ) λέει στο GRUB την τοποθεσία της boot κατάτμησης (στο παράδειγμά μας, το /dev/hda1 ή (hd0,0) στην ορολογία του GRUB. Έπειτα, η δεύτερη εντολή setup ( ) λέει στο GRUB που να εγκαταστήσει τη boot record – θα ρυθμιστεί να ψάχνει για τα ειδικά του αρχεία στην root ( ) τοποθεσία που καθορίσατε. Στην περίπτωσή μου, θέλω την boot record στο MBR του σκληρού δίσκου, οπότε απλά όρισα την /dev/hda (επίσης γνωστή ως (hd0)). Εάν χρησιμοποιούσα άλλο boot loader και ήθελα να ρυθμίσω το GRUB ως δευτερεύον boot-loader, θα μπορούσα να εγκαταστήσω το GRUB στη boot record μιας συγκεκριμένης κατάτμησης. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, θα όριζα μια συγκεκριμένη κατάτμηση αντί για ολόκληρο τον δίσκο. Από την στιγμή που η GRUB boot record έχει εγκατασταθεί επιτυχώς, μπορείτε να γράψετε quit για να φύγετε από το GRUB.

Σημείωση: Ο μηχανισμός αυτόματης συμπλήρωσης με το tab του GRUB μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μέσα στο GRUB, υποθέτοντας ότι γράψατε root ( και πατήσατε το πλήκτρο TAB, θα σας παρουσιαστεί μια λίστα με τις διαθέσιμες συσκευές (όχι μόνο τους σκληρούς δίσκους), πατώντας το πλήκτρο TAB έχοντας γράψει root (hd, το GRUB θα τυπώει τους διαθέσιμους σκληρούς δίσκους και πατώντας το πλήκτρο TAB αφού γράψετε root (hd0, θα κάνετε το GRUB να τυπώσει μία λίστα με τις κατατμήσεις του πρώτου σκληρού δίσκου. Ελέγχοντας την σύνταξη της GRUB τοποθεσίας με την συμπλήρωση θα βοηθήσει να κάνετε τη σωστή επιλογή.

Το Gentoo Linux έχει πλέον εγκατασταθεί, αλλά χρειάζεται να δημιουργήσουμε το αρχείο /boot/grub/grub.conf έτσι ώστε να πάρουμε ένα όμορφο GRUB boot menu όταν κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση του συστήματος. Ορίστε το πώς θα το κάνετε.

Σημαντικό: Για να εξασφαλίσετε συμβατότητα προς τα πίσω με το GRUB, σιγουρευτείτε ότι δημιουργήσατε έναν σύνδεσμο από το grub.conf στο menu.lst. Μπορείτε να το κάνετε αυτό πληκτρολογώντας ln -s /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst.

Τώρα, δημιουργείστε το αρχείο grub.conf (nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf) και προσθέστε μέσα του τα ακόλουθα:

Λίστα κώδικα 23.4: grub.conf για το GRUB

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Εάν μεταγλωττίσατε τον δικό σας πυρήνα, χρησιμοποιήστε κάτι σαν αυτό:

title=My example Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

# Εάν χρησιμοποιήσατε το genkernel, χρησιμοποιήστε κάτι σαν αυτό:

title=My example Gentoo Linux (genkernel)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-KV root=/dev/hda3

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-KV

# Τα παρακάτω χρειάζονται μόνο από εκείνους που θέλουν να έχουν dual-boot

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,5)

chainloader (hd0,5)+1 

Προσοχή: Αντικαταστήστε το KV με την έκδοση πυρήνα που έχετε εγκαταστήσει.

Σημείωση: Το (hd0,0) θα πρέπει να γραφεί χωρίς κενά μέσα στις παρενθέσεις.

Σημαντικό: Αν είχατε ρυθμίσει νωρίτερα εξομοίωση SCSI για ένα IDE cd burner, τότε για να δουλέψει πραγματικά θα πρέπει να προσθέσετε το κομμάτι hdx=ide-scsi στην γραμμή kernel στο grub.conf (όπου "hdx" θα πρέπει να είναι η συσκευή για το cd burner σας).

Αφού σώσετε αυτό το αρχείο, η εγκατάσταση του Gentoo Linux έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Επιλέγοντας την πρώτη επιλογή θα πούμε στο GRUB να ξεκινήσει το Gentoo Linux χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Το δεύτερο μέρος του αρχείου grub.conf είναι προαιρετικό και δείχνει πως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το GRUB για να κάνει boot μια bootable Windows κατάτμηση.

Σημείωση: Παραπάνω, το (hd0,0) θα πρέπει να δείχνει στη "boot" κατάτμηση (/dev/hda1 στο παράδειγμά μας) και το /dev/hda3 θα πρέπει να δείχνει στο root σύστημα αρχείων σας. Το (hd0,5) περιέχει τον NT boot loader.

Σημείωση: Η διαδρομή για το image του πυρήνα σας είναι σχετικό με τη boot κατάτμηση. Αν για παράδειγμα έχετε μία ξεχωριστή boot κατάτμηση (hd0,0) και μία root κατάτμηση (hd0,1), όλες οι διαδρομές στο αρχείο grub.conf παραπάνω θα γίνουν /bzImage.

Εάν χρειάζεται να περάσετε επιπλέον επιλογές στον πυρήνα, απλά προσθέστε τες στο τέλος της εντολής kernel. Έχουμε ήδη περάσει μία επιλογή (root=/dev/hda3), αλλά μπορείτε να περάσετε και άλλες επίσης. Συγκεκριμένα, μπορείτε να απενεργοποιήσετε το devfs εξ ορισμού (δεν ενδείκνυται εκτός αν ξέρετε τι κάνετε) προσθέτοντας την επιλογή gentoo=nodevfs στην εντολή kernel.

Σημείωση: Αντίθετα από τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις του Gentoo Linux, δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να προσθέσετε το devfs=mount στο τέλος της γραμμής kernel για να ενεργοποιήσετε το devfs. Τώρα το devfs είναι ενεργοποιημένο εξ ορισμού.

Ρυθμίζοντας το LILO

Παρόλο που το GRUB μπορεί να είναι μια νέα εναλλακτική λύση για τους περισσότερους, δεν είναι πάντα η καλύτερη επιλογή. LILO, ο LInuxLOader, είναι ο δοκιμασμένος και true workhorse(***) από τους Linux bootloaders. Ορίστε πώς θα εγκαταστήσετε το LILO αν θέλετε να το χρησιμοποιήσετε αντί για το GRUB.

Το πρώτο βήμα είναι να κάνετε emerge το LILO:

Λίστα κώδικα 23.5: Emerging LILO

# emerge -k lilo 

Έφτασε η στιγμή να ρυθμίσουμε το LILO. Ακολουθεί ένα παράδειγμα ρύθμισης του αρχείου /etc/lilo.conf:

Λίστα κώδικα 23.6: Παράδειγμα του lilo.conf

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=linux

# Χρησιμοποιήστε κάτι σαν τις παρακάτω 4 γραμμές αν μεταγλωττίσατε μόνοι σας τον πυρήνα

image=/boot/bzImage

  label=linux

  read-only

  root=/dev/hda3

# Αν χρησιμοποιήσατε το genkernel, χρησιμοποιήστε κάτι σαν αυτό:

image=/boot/kernel-KV

  label=gk_linux

  root=/dev/hda3

  initrd=/boot/initrd-KV

  append="root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc"

# Για dual booting windows/άλλο OS

other=/dev/hda1

  label=dos

Προσοχή: Αντικαταστήστε το KV με την έκδοση του πυρήνα που έχετε εγκαταστήσει, και σιγουρευτείτε ότι το default= δείχνει στην ετικέτα σας (gk_linux αν χρησιμοποιήσατε το genkernel).

    * boot=/dev/hda λέει στο LILO να εγκαταστήσει τον εαυτό του στον πρώτο σκληρό δίσκο στον πρώτο IDE controller

    * map=/boot/map δηλώνει το map αρχείο. Σε κανονική χρήση, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να τροποποιηθεί

    * install=/boot/boot.b λέει στο LILO να εγκαταστήσει το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο ως νέο boot sector. Σε κανονική χρήση, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να αλλαχτεί. Αν η γραμμή install λείπει, το LILO θα υποθέσει την προκαθορισμένη τιμή /boot/boot.b ως το αρχείο που θα χρησιμοποιήσει.

    * Η ύπαρξη του prompt λέει στο LILO να εμφανίσει το κλασσικό lilo: prompt κατά την εκκίνηση. Παρόλο που δεν προτείνεται να αφαιρέσετε την γραμμή prompt, αν την αφαιρέσετε, μπορείτε ακόμα να πάρετε το prompt κρατώντας πατημένο το πλήκτρο [Shift] καθώς το μηχάνημα αρχίζει να κάνει boot.

    * timeout=50 ορίζει την ποσότητα χρόνου που το LILO θα περιμένει για είσοδο από τον χρήστη πριν προχωρήσει κάνοντας χρήση των προκαθορισμένων ρυθμίσεων από το αρχείο. Αυτή η ποσότητα μετριέται σε δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου, έχοντας το 50 ως προκαθορισμένη τιμή.

    * lba32 περιγράφει την γεωμετρία του σκληρού δίσκου στο LILO. Άλλη μία συχνά εμφανιζόμενη επιλογή εδώ είναι η linear. Δεν πρέπει να αλλάξετε αυτήν την γραμμή εκτός αν ξέρετε πραγματικά το τι κάνετε. Διαφορετικά, θα μπορούσατε να βάλετε το σύστημά σας σε μια κατάσταση κατά την οποία δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει boot.

    * default=linux αναφέρεται στο εξ ορισμού λειτουργικό σύστημα που θα κάνει  boot το LILO χρησιμοποιώντας τις επιλογές που βρίσκονται κάτω από αυτήν την γραμμή. Το όνομα linux αναφέρεται στην ετικέτα για κάθε μια από τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές για boot που βρίσκονται κάτω από αυτήν την γραμμή.

    * image=/boot/bzImage καθορίζεται ο πυρήνας του linux που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά το boot με αυτήν την boot επιλογή

    * label=linux ονοματίζει το λειτουργικό σύστημα στην οθόνη του LILO. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, είναι επίσης το όνομα που αναφέρεται και στην γραμμή default.

    * read-only καθορίζει ότι η root κατάτμηση (δες την γραμμή root παραπάνω) είναι μόνο για ανάγνωση και δεν μπορεί να τροποποιηθεί κατά την διάρκεια της διαδικασίας εκκίνησης του συστήματος.

    * root=/dev/hda3 λέει στο LILO ποια κατάτμηση του δίσκου να χρησιμοποιήσει ως   root κατάτμηση.

Αφού κάνατε τις αλλαγές στο αρχείο lilo.conf, είναι ώρα να τρέξετε το LILO για να φορτώσει τις πληροφορίες στο MBR:

Λίστα κώδικα 23.7: Τρέχοντας το LILO

# /sbin/lilo

Το LILO έχει ρυθμιστεί και τώρα το μηχάνημά σας είναι έτοιμο να κάνει boot στο Gentoo Linux!

Χρησιμοποιώντας framebuffer

Όσοι έχουν επιλέξει framebuffer στον πυρήνα τους θα πρέπει να προσθέσουν vga=xxx στο αρχείο ρυθμίσεων του bootloader. Το xxx είναι μία από τις τιμές του ακόλουθου πίνακα:

        640x480         800x600         1024x768        1280x1024

8 bpp   769     771     773     775

16 bpp  785     788     791     794

32 bpp  786     789     792     795

Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν LILO θα πρέπει να προσθέσουν vga=xxx στην κορυφή του αρχείου ρυθμίσεων.

Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν GRUB θα πρέπει να προσθέσουν vga=xxx στο τέλος της γραμμής  kernel (hd0,0)...

24. Δημιουργώντας Δισκέτες Εκκίνησης

GRUB Δισκέτες Εκκίνησης

Σημαντικό: Μην ξεχάσετε να εισάγετε μια δισκέτα στο floppydrive σας πριν συνεχίσετε.

Είναι πάντα καλή ιδέα να δημιουργείτε μια δισκέτα εκκίνησης όταν εγκαθιστάτε οποιαδήποτε διανομή Linux. Είναι μια δικλείδα ασφαλείας και γενικά όχι κάτι το κακό. Αν το υλικό σας δεν σας επιτρέπει την εγκατάσταση ενός λειτουργικού bootloader από το chrooted περιβάλλον, πιθανώς να χρειαστεί να δημιουργήσετε μια GRUB δισκέτα εκκίνησης. Εάν είστε σε αυτό το στρατόπεδο, δημιουργήστε μια GRUB δισκέτα εκκίνησης και όταν επανεκκινήσετε το σύστημα για πρώτη φορά μπορείτε να εγκαταστήσετε το GRUB στο MBR. Δημιουργήστε τις δισκέτες σας ως εξής:

Λίστα κώδικα 24.1: Δημιουργώντας μια GRUB Δισκέτα Εκκίνησης

# cd /usr/share/grub/i386-pc/

# cat stage1 stage2 > /dev/fd0

Τώρα κάντε επανεκκίνηση και φορτώστε την δισκέτα. Στο grub> prompt της δισκέτας, μπορείτε να εκτελέσετε τις απαραίτητες root and setup εντολές.

LILO Δισκέτες Εκκίνησης 

Σημαντικό: Μην ξεχάσετε να εισάγετε μια δισκέτα στο floppydrive σας πριν συνεχίσετε.

Αν χρησιμοποιείτε το LILO, είναι επίσης καλή ιδέα να δημιουργήσετε μια δισκέτα εκκίνησης:

Λίστα κώδικα 24.2: Δημιουργώντας μια Δισκέτα Εκκίνησης

(Αυτό θα δουλέψει μόνο αν ο πυρήνας σας είναι μικρότερος από 1.4MB)

# dd if=/boot/ο_πυρήνας_σας of=/dev/fd0 

25. Χρησιμοποιώντας GRP 

Οι χρήστες του GRP μπορούν, σε αυτό το σημείο, να εγκαταστήσουν binary πακέτα:

Λίστα κώδικα 25.1: Εγκαθιστώντας από το GRP

# emerge -k xfree 

Το CD 1 περιέχει αρκετές εφαρμογές για την εγκατάσταση ενός λειτουργικού συστήματος με XFree86. Επιπρόσθετα, το CD2 από το σετ των δύο CD GRP περιέχει και άλλες εφαρμογές συμπεριλαμβάνοντας KDE, GNOME, Mozilla και άλλες. Για την εγκατάσταση αυτών των πακέτων, θα πρέπει να κάνετε επανεκκίνηση στο νέο σας Gentoo σύστημα πρώτα (καλύπτεται στην ενότητα "Η Εγκατάσταση Ολοκληρώθηκε!" κοντά στο τέλος αυτού του κειμένου). Αφού τρέξετε το βασικό σας Gentoo σύστημα από τον σκληρό δίσκο, μπορείτε να κάνετε mount το δεύτερο CD και να αντιγράψετε αρχεία:

Λίστα κώδικα 25.2: Φορτώνοντας binary πακέτα από το CD2

# mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

# cp -a /mnt/cdrom/packages/* /usr/portage/packages/

Τώρα διάφορες άλλες εφαρμογές μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Για παράδειγμα:

Λίστα κώδικα 25.3: Εγκαθιστώντας το KDE από το GRP

# emerge -k kde

26. Η Εγκατάσταση Ολοκληρώθηκε!

Τώρα, το Gentoo Linux έχει εγκατασταθεί. Το μόνο βήμα που απομένει είναι να γίνει η ενημέρωση των απαραίτητων αρχείων ρυθμίσεων, να βγείτε από το chrooted shell, να κάνετε ασφαλές unmount των κατατμήσεων και να επανεκκινήσετε το σύστημά σας:

Προσοχή: Το etc-update μπορεί να σας παρέχει μια λίστα με τα αρχεία ρυθμίσεων που έχουν νεότερες εκδόσεις για να έχετε στην διάθεσή σας. Επαληθεύστε ότι κανένα από τα αρχεία ρυθμίσεων δεν έχει μεγάλες επιπτώσεις στο σύστημά σας (όπως τα /etc/fstab, /etc/make.conf, /etc/rc.conf, ...). Κάντε συγχώνευση των αρχείων που δεν έχουν μεγάλη επίπτωση, αφαιρέστε τις ενημερωμένες εκδόσεις των άλλων ή δείτε τις αλλαγές και χειροκίνητα ενημερώστε τα αρχεία ρυθμίσεων.

Λίστα κώδικα 26.1: Επανεκκινώντας το Σύστημα

# etc-update

# exit 

(Με αυτόν τον τρόπο φεύγετε από το chrooted shell. Mπορείτε επίσης να πατήσετε ^D)

# cd / 

# umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

(Μην ξεχάσετε να αφαιρέσετε το bootable CD)

Σημείωση: Μετά την επανεκκίνηση, είναι καλή ιδέα να εκτελέσετε την εντολή modules-update για να δημιουργήσει το αρχείο /etc/modules.conf. Αντί να τροποποιείτε αυτό το αρχείο απευθείας, θα ήταν καλό γενικά να κάνετε τις αλλαγές στα αρχεία στο /etc/modules.d.

Εάν έχετε οποιεσδήποτε ερωτήσεις ή θα θέλατε να πάρετε μέρος στην ανάπτυξη του Gentoo Linux, σκεφτείτε να κάνετε εγγραφή στις λίστες μας gentoo-user and gentoo-dev (περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην σελίδα των mailing lists). Επίσης έχουμε ένα χρήσιμο Οδηγό Ρύθμισης Επιφάνειας Εργασίας που θα σας βοηθήσει να συνεχίσετε την ρύθμιση του νέου σας Gentoo Linux συστήματος και έναν χρήσιμο Οδηγό για Χρήση του Portage από τον Χρήστη να σας βοηθήσει να αποκτήσετε οικειότητα με τα βασικά του Portage. Μπορείτε να βρείτε την λοιπή τεκμηρίωση του Gentoo στην σελίδα Βοηθήματα για τον Χρήστη του Gentoo Linux. Αν έχετε οποιεσδήποτε ερωτήσεις που αφορούν την εγκατάσταση ή οτιδήποτε σχετικό με αυτήν, παρακαλώ ελέγξτε το Gentoo Linux FAQ. Απολαύστε και καλώς ήρθατε στο Gentoo Linux!

27. Το Gentoo σε Λιγότερο Κοινό Υλικό

Hardware ATA RAID

Χρήστες που θέλουν να εγκαταστήσουν Gentoo σε Hardware ATA RAID πρέπει να προσέξουν στα επόμενα βήματα έτσι ώστε να εγκαταστήσουν επιτυχώς το Gentoo Linux:

    * Σιγουρέψτε ότι εκκινήσατε το LiveCD με την doataraid επιλογή του πυρήνα

    * Αν ξεχάσατε να επιλέξετε doataraid κατά την διάρκεια της εκκίνησης, ή τα modules μυστηριωδώς δεν φορτώθηκαν, φορτώστε όσα σας χρειάζονται:

      Λίστα κώδικα 1: Φορτώνοντας RAID modules

# modprobe ataraid

(Για Promise Raid Controllers:)

# modprobe pdcraid 

(Για Highpoint Raid Controllers:)

# modprobe hptraid

    * Ορισμένοι ATA RAID Controllers απαιτούν να κάνετε επανεκκίνηση μετά την κατάτμηση του δίσκου αλλιώς η μορφοποίηση θα αποτύχει

    * Πριν το chrooting, κάντε mount το devicetree μέσα στο νέο περιβάλλον:

      Λίστα κώδικα 2: Κάνοντας mount το /dev στο /mnt/gentoo/dev

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

    * Κατά την διάρκεια της ρύθμισης του πυρήνα, επιλέξτε τις απαραίτητες επιλογές RAID:

      Λίστα κώδικα 3: RAID στην ρύθμιση του πυρήνα του Linux

Για Highpoint RAID controllers:

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  --->

[*] HPT36X/37X chipset support

[*] Support for IDE Raid controllers

[*] Highpoint 370 software RAID

Για Promise RAID controllers:

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  --->

[*] PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support

and/or

[*] PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support

[*] Support for IDE Raid controllers

[*] Support Promise software RAID (Fasttrak(tm))

    * Αν χρησιμοποιείτε GRUB προσθέστε --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 όταν τρέχετε την εντολή ρύθμισης του grub:

      Λίστα κώδικα 4: Εγκαθιστώντας το GRUB για Hardware RAID συστήματα

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 (hd0)

grub> quit

      Επίσης, στις ρυθμίσεις του GRUB σιγουρέψτε ότι το root δείχνει στην ανάλογη RAID συσκευή:

      Λίστα κώδικα 5: grub.conf για RAID

title=My Gentoo Linux on RAID

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/ataraid/dXpY

    * Οι χρήστες του LILO θα πρέπει να θέσουν την root επιλογή στην ανάλογη RAID συσκευή:

      Λίστα κώδικα 6: lilo.conf για RAID

image=/boot/bzImage

label=linux

read-only

root=/dev/ataraid/dXpY

Εάν ακόμη έχετε προβλήματα κατά την εγκατάσταση του Gentoo Linux στο δικό σας Hardware RAID, αναφέρετέ το στο https://bugs.gentoo.org.

Ευχαριστούμε που χρησιμοποιείτε Gentoo Linux, και να περάσετε καλά με την νέα σας εγκατάσταση!

----------

## Deathwing00

20. Τροποποίηση του /etc/hosts

Aυτό το αρχείο περιέχει έναν κατάλογο διευθύνσεων IP που συνδέονται  με τα hostnames τους. Χρησιμοποιείται από το σύστημα για να επιλύσει τις διευθύνσεις IP οποιωνδήποτε hostnames που μπορούν να μην είναι στα nameservers σας. Εδώ είναι ένα πρότυπο για αυτό το αρχείο:

Code listing 20.1: Πρότυπο Hosts

```
127.0.0.1      localhost

#  η επόμενη γραμμή περιέχει την IP σας για το τοπικό LAN σας και το σχετικό όνομα μηχανών σας

192.168.1.1    mymachine.mydomain.com   mymachine

```

Note: Εάν είστε σε ένα δίκτυο DHCP, μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο να προστεθεί το πραγματικό hostname της μηχανής σας μετά από το localhost. Αυτό θα βοηθήσει το GNOME και πολλά άλλα προγράμματα στο name resolution.

----------

## Deathwing00

21. Τελική διαμόρφωση δικτύων

Φόρτωση των ενοτήτων πυρήνων (kernel modules)

Προσθέστε τα ονόματα οποιωνδήποτε ενοτήτων (modules) που είναι απαραίτητες για την κατάλληλη λειτουργία του συστήματος στο /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 (μπορείτε επίσης να προσθέσετε οποιεσδήποτε επιλογές χρειάζεστε στην ίδια γραμμή). Όταν εναρχθεί το Gentoo Linux, αυτές οι ενότητες θα φορτωθούν αυτόματα. Από ιδιαίτερη σπουδαιότητα είναι η ενότητα καρτών ethernet σας, εάν συμβήτε να το συντάξετε ως ενότητα:

Code listing 21.1: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

```
Αυτό υποθέτει ότι χρησιμοποιείτε μια κάρτα 3com. 

Ελέξτε το /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/net για την κάρτα σας. 

3c59x

```

Διαμόρφωση των διεπαφών δικτύων

Εκδώστε το /etc/conf.d/net για να πάρει το δίκτυό σας διαμορφωμένο για την πρώτη έναρξη σας.

Code listing 21.2: Διαμόρφωση χρονικών δικτύων έναρξης

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

```

Εάν θέλετε το eth0 να λάβει αυτόματα την IP της, επιμεληθείτε iface_eth0 σαν DHCP. Διαφορετικά συμπληρώστε την IP σας, broadcast και netmask. Εάν έχετε διάφορες διαπροσωπείες, κάνετε το ίδιο πράγμα για iface_eth1, iface_eth2 κλπ...

Τώρα προσθέστε το net.eth0 initscript στο προκαθορισμένο runlevel εάν δεν είναι μια κάρτα δικτύων PCMCIA:

Code listing 21.3: Αυτόματα αρχίστε τις διαπροσωπείες δικτύων κατά τη διάρκεια της έναρξης

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Εάν έχετε πολλαπλάσιες κάρτες δικτύων ή tokenring, πρέπει να δημιουργήσετε πρόσθετα net.ethx ή net.trx αρχεία εντολών αντίστοιχα για καθένα (Χ = 1, 2, ...):

Code listing 21.4: Πολλαπλάσιες διαπροσωπείες δικτύων

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.eth0 net.ethx
```

Τώρα κάθε πρόσυετο που δημιουργείσατε για initscript, το προσθέστε το στο προκαθορισμένο runlevel (πάλι μόνο εάν δεν είναι μια κάρτα δικτύων PCMCIA):

Code listing 21.5: Προσθήκη net.ethx στο προκαθορισμένο runlevel

```
# rc-update add net.ethx default
```

Μόνο για τους χρήστες PCMCIA

Εάν εγκαθιστάτε μια κάρτα PCMCIA, εξετάστε το /etc/conf.d/pcmcia για να ελέγξετε ότι τα πράγματα φαίνονται εντάξει για την οργάνωσή σας, κατόπιν τρέξτε την ακόλουθη εντολή:

Code listing 21.6: Έναρξη υπηρεσιών PCMCIA αυτόματη

```
# rc-update add pcmcia boot
```

Αυτό σιγουρεύεται ότι οι οδηγοί PCMCIA φορτώνονται κάθε φορά που ενεργοποιήτε το δίκτυο. Ο κατάλληλες /etc/init.d/net.eth* υπηρεσίες θα αρχίσουν από την υπηρεσία pcmcia αυτόματα.

----------

## dimopoulos

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Κάποια λάθη στο κείμενο του dimopoulou:
> 
> 

 

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση παραπέντε. ’λλαξα το αρχικό κείμενο με το διορθωμένο.

Νίκος.

----------

## dimopoulos

2. Κάνοντας boot

Προειδοποίηση: Διαβάστε προσεκτικά όλο το κείμενο αυτού του τμήματος πριν να προχωρήσετε, ειδικά τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές boot. Αγνοώντας αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσςι σε εσφαλμένες παραμέτρους για το πληκτρολόγιο, unstarted pcmcia services κτλ.. 

Αρχίστε με το να κάνετε boot τον υπολογιστη σας με το Live CD της επιλογής σας. Θα δείτε μια ωραία οθόνη boot με την εικόνα του Gentoo Linux. σε αυτή την οθόνη μπορείτε να πατήσετε Enter για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία έναρξης του υπολογιστή, ή ξεκινήστε το LiveCD με custom οδηγίες έναρξης με τη specifying ενός πυρήνα που ακολουθείται από επιλογές έναρξης και έπειτα πατώντας Enter. Για παράδειγμα: gentoo nousb nohotplug. Αν θα εγκαταστήσετε το Gentoo Linux σε ένα σύστημα με παραπάνω από έναν επεξεργαστές ("SMP"), τότε πρέπει να πληκτρολογήσετε smp αντί για gentoo στο prompt. Αυτό θα επιτρέψει το LiveCD να αναγνωρίζει όλους τους επεξεργαστές του συστήματος σας, όχι μόνο τον πρώτο. 

Συμβουλευτείτε τον παρακάτω πίνακα για μια ημιτελή λίστα από διαθέσιμους πυρήνες και επιλογές ή πατήστε F2 και F3 για να δείτε τις οθόνες βοήθειας. 

Διαθέσιμοι πυρήνες

Περιγραφή

gentoo

Standard gentoo kernel (default)

nofb

Κατάσταση framebuffer απενεργοποιημένη

smp

Φωρτώνει ένα πυρήνα smp σε κατάσταση noframebuffer 

acpi

Ενεργοποιεί  acpi=on + φορτώνςι modules acpi κατά την έναρξη (init)

memtest

Κάνει boot το πρόγραμμα ελέγχου μνήμης

Διαθέσιμες επιλογές έναρξης

Περιγραφή

doataraid

Φορτώνει τα modules ide raid από το initrd

dofirewire

Modprobes ενότητες firewire στο initrd (για firewire συσκευές όπως cdroms, κτλ.)

dokeymap

Ενεργοποιεί την επιλογή keymap για μη-us διατάξεις πληκτρολογίων

dopcmcia

Αρχίζει το pcmcia service

doscsi

Ανιχνεύει για συσκευές scsi (breaks some ethernet cards)

noapm

Απενεργοποιεί το φόρτωμα της ενότητας apm 

nodetect

Σταματάει το hwsetup/kudzu και το hotplug από το να τρέξουνε

nodhcp

Ο Dhcp δεν αρχίζει αυτόματα αν ανιχνευτεί κάρτα δικτύου

nohotplug

Απενεργοποιεί το φόρτωμα του hotplug service

noraid

Απενεργοποιεί το φόρτωμα των ενοτήτων evms

nousb

Απενεργοποιεί το φόρτωμα της ενότητας usb, φορτώνει από το initrd, απενεργοποιεί το hotplug

ide=nodma

Απενεργοποιεί (Force disabling???) το dma για μη συμβατές συσκευές ide 

cdcache

Cache ολόκληρο το κομάτι runtime του cd στη μνήμη (ram). Αυτό χρησιμοποιεί 40mb RAM, αλλά σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε umount το /mnt/cdrom και να κάνετε mount ένα άλλο cdrom. 

Μόλις πατήσετε Enter, μια ωραιότερη οθόνη boot θα εμφανιστεί με μια μπάρα προόδου. 

Προειδοποίηση: Αν η οθόνη σας εμφανιστεί μαύρη αντί της ωραίας οθόνης με την μπάρα προόδου, προσπαθήστε να κάνετε boot με το nofb πυρήνα. Πολύ πιθανό ο πυρήναε μας να μήν υποστηρίζει τη κάρα γραφικών σας για το framebuffer (γραφική mode χωρίς τον X server). 

Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία boot, θα είστε αυτόματα logged στο "Live" Gentoo Linux σαν χρήστης "root", ο "super χρήστης". Θα πρέπει να έχετε ένα root ("#") prompt στη κονσόλα και μπορείτε επίσης να αλλάξετε σε άλλες κονσόλες με το να πατήσετε Alt-F2, Alt-F3 και Alt-F4. Γυρίστε στην κονσόλα που αρχίσατε πατώντας Alt-F1. 

Σημείωση: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: 'Οταν ένα Live CD κάνει boot, ο κωδικός πρόσβασης του χρήστη root στο Live CD ρυθμίζεται σε μια τυχαία λέξη για λόγους ασφαλείας. Αν σκοπεύετε να αρχίσετε το sshd για να επιτρέψετε μακρυνά (remote) logins στο Live CD σας, υα πρέπει να θέσετε το κωδικό πρόσβασης του χρήστη root στο Live CD τώρα, πληκτρολογώντας passwd και ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες στην οθόνη. Ειδάλλως, δε θα γνωρίζετε το σωστό κωδικό πρόσβασης για να κάνετε login στο Live CD μέσω του δικτύου. 

Προφανώς θα προσέξατε ότι πάνω από το # prompt υπάρχει κείμενο βοήθειας που εξηγεί το πως μπορείτε να κάνετε διάφορα πράγματα όπως να ρυθμίσετε το δίκτυο στο Linux και σας λέει που μπορείτε να βρείτε τα Gentoo Linux stage tarballs και άλλα πακέτα στο CD σας.

----------

## dimopoulos

3. Προερετική ρύθμιση hardware 

Όταν ένα Live CD κάνει boot, προσπαθεί να αναγνωρήσει τις συσκευές hardware του υπολογιστή σας και φορτώνει τις κατάλληλες ενότητες πηρήνα για να υποστηρηχτεί το hardware σας. Στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις κάνει κάνει καλή δουλειά. Όμως, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί να μη φορτώσει αυτόματα τις ενότητες πυρήνα που χρειάζεστε. Αν η αυτόματη αναγνώρηση PCI δεν έχει αναγνωρήσει κάποιες συσκευές του συστήματός σας, είναι αναγκαίο να φορτώσετε τα απαραίτητες ενότητες πυρήνα μόνοι σας. Για να δείτε τη λίστα όλων των διαθέσημων ενοτήτων καρτών δικτύου, πληκτρολογήστε ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/*. Για να φορτώσετε μία συγκεκριμένη ενότητα, πληκτρολογήστε: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 3.1: Ρύθμηση ενοτήτων PCI 

(αντικαταστήστε pcnet32 με το module της κάρτας δικτύου σας)

# modprobe pcnet32

Παρόμοια, άν θέλετε να έχετε πρόσβαση σε οποιοδήποτε SCSI hardware που δεν έχει αναγνωριστεί κατά την αρχική διαδικασία αυτόματης αναγώρησης, θε χρειαστείτε να φορτώσετε τα κατάλληλα modules από το /lib/modules, ξανά χρησιμοποιώντας την εντολή modprobe: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 3.2: Φορτώνοντας τις ενότητες SCSI 

(αντικαταστήστε το aic7xxx με την ενότητα της δικιάς σας κάρτας SCSI)

# modprobe aic7xxx

(sd_mod είναι η ενότητα για υποστήρηξη δίσκων SCSI)

# modprobe sd_mod

Σημείωση: Η υποστήρηξη για SCSI CD-ROMs και δίσκους είναι χτισμένη στον πυρήνα. 

Σημείωση: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: Το Gentoo LiveCD πρέπει ήδη να έχει ενεργοποιήσει το DMA για τους δίσκους σας, έτσι ώστε η μεταφορές δεδομένων από και προς τους δίσκους σας να είναι όσο γρήγορα δυνατή, αλλά αν αυτό δεν έχει γίνει, η εντόλή hdparm μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να ενεργοποιήσει το DMA στους δίσκους σας ως κάτωθι: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 3: Ενεργοποίηση DMA

(Αντικαταστήστε το hdX με τη συσκευή δίσκου σας)

(Ενεργοποιεί DMA:)

# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdX 

(Ενεργοποιεί DMA και άλλες ασφαλείς παραμέτρους βελτιστοποίησης απόδοσης :Smile: 

# hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hdX

(Force-ενεργοποιεί Ultra-DMA -- επικίνδυνο -- μπορεί να προκαλέσει ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα σε κάποιους δίσκους :Smile: 

# hdparm -X66 /dev/hdX

----------

## dimopoulos

4. Προερετική ρύθμιση δικτύου

Μήπως ήδη δουλεύει; 

Αν το σύστημά σας είναι συνδεδεμένο με ένα δίκτυο Ethernet, είναι πολύ πιθανό οι ρυθμίσεις δικτύου για το σύστημα σας να έχουν ήδη ρυθμιστεί αυτόματα για σας. Εαν αυτό είναι αληθές, τότε μπορείτε να εκμεταλευτήτε τη πληθώρα εντολών για δίκτυο που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο LiveCD όπως ssh, scp, ping, irssi, wget και links, μεταξύ άλλων. 

Αν το δύκτιο έχει ήδη ρυθμιστεί για σας, τότε η εντολή /sbin/ifconfig θα πρέπει να προβάλει και κάποια άλλα interfaces διαδυκτίου εκτός από το lo, όπως το eth0: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.1: /sbin/ifconfig για μία ρυθμισμένη κάρτα δικτύου

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:8F:61:7A

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::50:ba8f:617a/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1498792 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1284980 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1984 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:485691215 (463.1 Mb)  TX bytes:123951388 (118.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800 

Μπορείτε επίσης να προσπαθήσετε να κάνετε ping στη διεύθυνση IP του DNS server του διακομιστή σας (βρίσκεται στο αρχείο /etc/resolv.conf) και μιά ιστοσελίδα της επιλογής σαε, για να σιγουρευτήτε ότι τα πακέτα μεταφέρονται από και πρός το διαδύκτιο, ότι η  αναγνώρηση ονομάτων μέσω του DNS δουλεύει κανονικά, κτλ.. 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.2: Περεταίρω τέστ δικτύου

# ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com

Αν μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το δίκτυό σας, μπορείτε να αγνοήσετε το υπόλοιπο αυτού του section. 

Ρυθμίσεις PPPoE 

Υποθέτωντας ότι χρειάζεστε PPPoE για να συνδεθήτε με το διαδύκτιο, το LiveCD (όλες οι εκδόσεις) σας βοηθάει με την εντολή rp-pppoe. Χρησιμοποιήστε το script adsl-setup για να ρυθμίσετε τη σύνδεσή σας. Θα ερωτηθείτε για τη συσκευή ethernet που είναι συνδεδεμένη με το adsl modem σας, το όνομα χρήστη και τον κωδικό πρόσβασης, τη διεύθυνση IPs του DNS servers σας και αν χρειάζεστε ή όχι ένα βασικό firewall. 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.3: Ρύθμιση PPPoE

#  adsl-setup 

#  adsl-start 

Αν κάτι πάει στραβά, ελένξτε ότι έχετε πληκτρολογήσει σωστά το όνομα χρήστη και τον κωδικό πρόσβασης σας με το να κοιτάξετε τα αρχεία /etc/ppp/pap-secrets ή /etc/ppp/chap-secrets και με το να σιγουρευτήτε ότι χρησιμοποιήτε τη σωστή συσκευή ethernet. 

Αυτόματη ρύθμιση δικτύου  

Ο απλούστερος τρόπος για να ρυθμίσετε το δίκτιο σας, αν δεν έχει ήδη ρυθμιστεί αυτόματα, είναι να τρέξετε το net-setup script: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.4: Net-Setup Script

# net-setup eth0

Φυσικά, αν προτιμάτε, μπορείτε να ρυθμίσετε το δίκτυό σας μόνοι σας. Αυτή η μέθοδος καλύπτεται παρακάτω. 

Manual ρύθμηση DHCP

Οι ρυθμίσεις δικτύου με τη βοήθεια του DHCP είναι απλούστερες; Αν ο διακομιστής σας (ISP) δε χρησιμοποιεί DHCP, προχωρήστε παρακάτω στο κείμενο στατικής ρύθμισης. 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.5: Ρύθμιση δικτύου με DHCP

# dhcpcd eth0

Σημείωση: Ορισμένοι διακομιστές (ISP) απαιτούν να ορίσετε ένα hostname. Μπορείτε να το επιτύχετε αυτό με το να προσθέσετε τη -h myhostname παράμετρο στην παραπάνω εντολή dhcpcd. 

Αν δείτε λάθη dhcpConfig στην οθόνη σας, μη πανικοβληθείτε; τα λάθη αυτά είναι - το πιο πιθανό - ασήμαντα. Προχωρήστε παρακάτω στο κείμενο για τον έλεγχο του δικτύου. 

Manual στατική ρύθμιση 

Χρειαζόμαστε να ρυθμίσουμε το δίκτυο, έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε πηγές για το χτίσιμο του συστήματος, όπως επίσης και το αναγκαίο localhost interface. Οι πληροφορίες που χρειάζεστε εξηγούνται στον παρακάτω πίνακα. 

Πληροφορία

Εξήγηση

Τιμή δείγμα

Διεύθυνση IP (IP address)

Η διεύθυνση IP που θέλετε να θέσετε στη κάρτα δικτύου σας

192.168.1.2

Διεύθυνση broadcast (Broadcast address)

Η διεύθυνση IP που θα κάνει broadcast τα πακέτα σε όλους τους υπολογιστές στο δίκτυο 

192.168.1.255

Μάσκα δικτύου (Network mask)

Η μάσκα που χρησιμοποιείται μαζί με τη διεύθυνση IP για την εύρεση του μέρους της διεύθυνσης το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται για την αναγνώρηση του δικτύου (network-identification) και για την αναγνώρηση του υπολογιστή (host-identification)

255.255.255.0

Θύρα (Gateway)

Η διεύθυνση IP του υπολογιστή που θα προωθήσει τα πακέτα που δεν προορίζονται για το τοπικό δίκτυο (τις περισότερες φορές ο υπολογιστής που μοιράζεται τη σύνδεση διαδικτύου με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο) 

192.168.1.1

Πληκτρολογήστε τις παρακάτω εντολές, αντικατιστώντας τη λέξη $IFACE με το interface δικτύου σας (συνήθως eth0), $IPNUM με τη διεύθυνση IP σας, $BCAST με τη διεύθυνση IP broadcast σας ξαθ $NMASK με τη μάσκα δικτυου σας (network mask). Για την εντολή route, αντικαταστήστε τη λέξη $GTWAY με τη θύρα (gateway) σας. 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.6: Ρύθμιση δικτύου με στατική διεύθυνση IP 

# ifconfig $IFACE $IPNUM broadcast $BCAST netmask $NMASK

# route add -net default gw $GTWAY netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1 $IFACE

Τώρα είναι η ώρα να δημιουργήσουμε το αρχείο /etc/resolv.conf έτσι ώστε η μετάφραση ονομάτων (name resolution) (βρίσκοντας ιστοσελίδες/FTP sites με το όνομά τους, παρά μόνο με τη διεύθυνση IP τους) να δουλεύει. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε την εντολή nano -w /etc/resolv.conf για να δημιουργήσετε το φάκελο /etc/resolv.conf. Ο nano είναι είνας μικρός και πολύ εύκολος σε χρήση επεξεργαστής κειμένου. 

Παρακάτω είναι ένα παράδειγμα (template) για τη δημιουργία του αρχείου /etc/resolv.conf : 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.7: /etc/resolv.conf παράδειγμα (template)

domain mydomain.com

nameserver 10.0.0.1

nameserver 10.0.0.2

Αντικαταστήστε τις διευθύνσεις 10.0.0.1 και 10.0.0.2 με τις διευθύνσεις IP του αρχικού και δευτερεύοντα DNS servers αντίστοιχα. 

Ρύθμιση Proxy 

Αν βρίσκεστε πίσω από ένα proxy, είναι αναγκαίο να ρυθμίσετε τον proxy σας πριν να συνεχόσετε. Θα κάνουμε export κάποιες μεταβλητές για να ρυθμίσουμε τον proxy κατάλληλα. 

Λίστα Κώδικα 4.8: Ρύθμιση ενός Proxy

(Αν ο proxy απαγορεύει HTTP:)

# export http_proxy="http://machine.company.com:1234"

(Αν ο proxy απαγορεύει FTP:)

# export ftp_proxy="ftp://machine.company.com"

(Αν ο proxy απαγορεύει RSYNC:)

# export RSYNC_PROXY="rsync://machine.company.com"

Σημείωση: Αν ο proxy σας χρειάζεται authentification, χρησιμοποιήστε ένα construct σαν http://username:password@machine.company.com (παρατηρήστε το πρόσθετο "username:password@"). 

Το δίκτυο σας έχει ρυθμιστεί! 

Το δίκτυο σας πρέπει τώρα να είναι ρυθμισμένο και έτοιμο προς χρήση. Πρέπει να μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τις εντολές ssh, scp, links, irssi και wget για να συνδεθήτε με άλλους υπολογιστές στο τοπικό δίκτυο σας ή στο διαδύκτιο.

----------

## dimopoulos

5. Ρύθμιση της ημερομηνίας και ώρας του συστήματός σας

Τώρα χρειάζετε να ρυθμίσετε την ημερομηνία και ώρα του συστήματός σας. Αυτό μπορεί να επιτευχτεί με την εντολή date. 

Λίστα Κώδικα 5.1: Ρύθμιση της ημερομηνίας του συστήματός σας

# date

Thu Feb 27 09:04:42 CST 2003

(Αν η ημερομηνία του συστήματός σας είναι λάθος, ρυθμίστε την με την παρακάτω εντολή :Smile: 

# date 022709042003

(date MMΗΗΩΩΛΛΧΧΧΧ - όπου ΜΜ=μήνας, ΗΗ=ημέρα, ΩΩ=ώρα, ΛΛ=λεπτά, ΧΧΧΧ=χρόνος)

----------

## Deathwing00

Mas lipoun tha komatia 6 - 19  :Smile:  Kali douleia paidia!

----------

## dimopoulos

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Mas lipoun tha komatia 6 - 19  Kali douleia paidia!

 

Doulevw idi sta 6-7 opote paidia parte oti allo thelete.

Nikos

----------

## Deathwing00

Ti egine palikaria? Oloi kimithikame? Grigora oloi stin douleia!!!!!!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## parapente

Sorry παιδιά που χάθηκα λιγάκι  :Sad:  . Λεπόν! Πιάνω δουλειά αμέσως επισημαίνοντας κάποια πράγματα στις μεταφράσεις των deathw και dimopoulos. Ξεκινώ με του deathw:

* εναρχθεί - ξεκινήσει

* Από ιδιαίτερη σημασία - Ιδιαίτερης σημασίας

* καρτών ethernet - της κάρτας ethernet

* εάν συμβήτε - εάν συμβεί/συνέβηκε

* Το "συντάξετε ως ενότητα" παρόλο που δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβής μετάφραση μ'άρεσε οπότε προτείνω να μείνει ως έχει  :Smile: 

* Διαμόρφωση των διεπαφών - Ρύθμιση... (Η διαμόρφωση πάει περισσότερος προς την τροποποίηση ενός αντικειμένου κάτι που δεν το κάνουμε στις ίδιες τις διεπαφές αλλά στα αρχεία ρυθμίσεών τους  :Wink:  Άρα τις ρυθμίζουμε, δεν τις διαμορφώνουμε.

* Η ακριβώς επόμενες δύο γραμμές είναι λες και έχουν βγεί από πρόγραμμα αυτόματης μετάφρασης και είναι (κατά την γνώμη μου) επιεικώς απαράδεκτες... Ναι μεν ακριβείς στις λέξεις αλλά με λάθος συντακτικό και με τέτοιο τρόπο που μάλλον δεν βγαίνει νόημα. :-/ Αν οι προτάσεις δεν βγαίνουν ακριβώς προτιμήστε την έμμεση οδό... περιγραφικά. "Διορθώστε το script /etc/conf.d/net έτσι ώστε να ρυθμίσετε το δίκτυό σας για την πρώτη σας εκκίνηση του συστήματος.". OK το "Boot time Network Configuration" είναι όντως δύσκολο να μεταφραστεί αλλά το "Διαμόρφωση χρονικών δι

κτύων έναρξης" είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να το καταλάβω ακόμη και αν είναι στα Ελληνικά... Άσε που δεν βγάζω νόημα. Τι λέτε για το πιο απλό και περιγραφικό "Ρύθμιση δικτύων"  :Smile:  Για όνομα του θεού, μια λεζάντα είναι...

* την IP της - την IP του

* επιμεληθείτε iface_eth0 σαν DHCP - θέστε στο iface_eth0 την τιμή dhcp

* διαπροσωπίες - διεπαφές καλύτερα

* μια κάρτα δικτύων PCMCIA - μια PCMCIA κάρτα δικτύου ή μια κάρτα δικτύου, τύπου PCMCIA

* Αυτόματα αρχίστε τις διαπροσωπείες δικτύων κατά τη διάρκεια της έναρξης - Μηχανές, ηλεκτρικές συσκευές κλπ., τις εκκινούμε/ξεκινούμε, δεν τις αρχίζουμε... επίσης συμπλήρωσε την πρόταση στο τέλος βάζοντας "έναρξη λειτουργίας του συστήματος" ή έστω απλά "έναρξη του συστήματος". Το έναρξη από μόνο του δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό.

* multiple συμαίνει πολλαπλός και όχι πολλαπλάσιος... "Εάν έχετε πολλαπλές κάρτες δικτύων ή διεπαφές tokenring,..."

* "Τώρα κάθε πρόσυετο που δημιουργείσατε για initscript, το προσθέστε το..." - "Τώρα για κάθε πρόσθετο initscript που δημιουργήσατε, προσθέστε το..."

* "... μια κάρτα δικτύων PCMCIA" αλλαγή ομοίως με πριν

* "Έναρξη υπηρεσιών PCMCIA αυτόματη" - "Αυτόματη έναρξη PCMCIA υπηρεσιών"

* "Αυτό σιγουρεύεται ότι οι οδηγοί PCMCIA φορτώνονται" - "Αυτό σιγουρεύει το φόρτωμα των οδηγών για PCMCIA" ή "...των PCMCIA οδηγών..." ή "...εξασφαλίζει το φόρτωμα..."

----------

## parapente

ΟΚ τώρα του dimo:

* unstarted pcmcia services - μη-εκκινημένες PCMCIA υπηρεσίες (πως σας φαίνεται; )

* fancy boot screen - αντί για ωραία μήπως θα ήταν πιο σωστό το εντυπωσιακή;

* "με τη specifying ενός..." - "καθορίζοντας/επιλέγοντας έναν πυρήνα ακολουθούμενο από"

* φορτώνςι - φορτώνει

* Αρχίζει το pcmcia service - Ξεκινά την pcmcia υπηρεσία

* breaks some ethernet cards - Δεν δουλεύει με ορισμένες κάρτες ethernet

* "Σταματάει το hwsetup/kudzu και το hotplug από το να τρέξουνε" - "Αποτρέπει την έναρξη των hwsetup/kudzu και hotplug" (πως σας φαίνεται αυτό; )

* hotplug service και γενικά όπου service = υπηρεσία

* "Απενεργοποιεί το φόρτωμα της ενότητας usb, φορτώνει από το initrd,..." - "Απενεργοποιεί το φόρτωμα της ενότητας usb από το initrd,..."

* force disabling - Επιβάλλει την απενεργοποίηση...

* κομμάτι runtime ή runtime κομμάτι, ιδού η απορία  :Wink: 

* πυρήναε - πυρήνας

* μήν - μην

* κάρα - κάρτα

* Το grafical mode ίσως είναι καλύτερα ως "κατάσταση γραφικών"

* logged - logged in (Είναι phrasal verb "log in")

* "super χρήστης" - γιατί όχι "υπερχρήστης";

* με το να πατήσετε - πατώντας

* μακρυνά - απομακρυσμένα

* υα - θα

* "προερετική" - "προαιρετική" οπουδήποτε εμφανίζεται

* "...υποστηρηχτεί..." - "...για την υποστήριξη του..." ή τουλάχιστον "υποστηριχτεί"  :Wink: 

* διαθέσημων - διαθέσιμων

* Ρύθμηση - Ρύθμιση

* αντικαταστήστε - αντικαταστήστε το

* Παρόμοια - Παρομοίως, Ομοίως, Με τον ίδιο τρόπο

* αναγώρησης - αναγνώρισης

* "θε χρειαστείτε" - "θα χρειαστεί"

* ξανά χρησιμοποιώντας - χρησιμοποιώντας πάλι

* "χτισμένη στον πυρήνα." - :-/ δεν μου ακούγεται καλά το χτισμένη... "ενσωματομένη στον πυρήνα";

* "όσο γρήγορα δυνατή" - "όσο το δυνατό γρηγορότερες"

* force - επιβολή;

* εκμεταλευτήτε - εκμεταλευτείτε

* δύκτιο - δίκτυο

* διαδυκτίου - διαδικτύου

* μιά - μια ή μία

* σαε - σας

* σιγουρευτήτε - σιγουρευτείτε (και γενικά όσα τελειώνουν σε ...είτε τις περισσότερες φορές είναι με ει  :Smile: 

* Περεταίρω - Περαιτέρω

* "μπορείτε να αγνοήσετε το υπόλοιπο..." μέρος

* συνδεθήτε - συνδεθείτε

* τη διεύθυνση IPs - τις διευθύνσεις IP

* ελένξτε - ελέγξτε

* χρησιμοποιήτε - χρησιμοποιείτε

* δίκτιο - δίκτυό

* "...με τη βοήθεια του DHCP είναι απλούστερες" - ας μην υπερβάλλουμε καλύτερα  :Wink:  "...απλές"

* ξαθ - και

* "μάσκα δικτυου" - τόνος στο κτύου

* "παρά μόνο με" - "αντί μόνο από την IP..." μου φαίνεται πιο ξεκάθαρο το νόημα έτσι

* "το φάκελο /etc/resolv.conf" - "το αρχείο..."

* "παράδειγμα (template)" -  το template δεν είναι ακριβώς παράδειγμα. Στο συγκεκριμένο βέβαια ταιριάζει οπότε μπορεί να παραμείνει παράδειγμα αλλά να φύγει όμως η παρένθεση.

* δευτερεύοντα - δευτερεύον μου φαίνεται

* συνεχόσετε - συνεχίσετε

* authentification - πιστοποίηση (άσε που μου φαίνεται ότι είναι authentication...)

* "...construct..." - μια δομή/σύνταξη όπως η

* συνδεθήτε - συνδεθείτε

* χρειάζετε - χρειάζεται/πρέπει

* ΧΧΧΧ=χρόνος - ΧΧΧΧ=χρονολογία/χρονιά

----------

## parapente

Όπως παρατηρείτε και εσείς τα περισσότερα λάθη είναι ορθογραφικά  :Smile:  . *PLEASE please PLEASE* περνάτε τα κείμενα σας από κάποιο λεξικό για να βρίσκετε τα λάθη! Γράψτε τα σε MS ή Open Office με τον αυτόματο έλεγχο ή αν προτιμάτε άλλον κειμενογράφο και έχετε ως locale το iso8859-7 μπορείτε να τα ελέγχετε και με τα ispell/aspell. Επίσης όταν τελειώνετε την μετάφραση ρίχτε της άλλη μια ματιά για φραστικά λάθη (έστω και βιαστική!). Όσο χρόνο μου παίρνει να μεταφράσω κομμάτια του κείμενο άλλη τόση μου παίρνει να διορθώνω τα δικά σας!  :Confused: 

Ξεκίνησα να μεταφράζω τα κομμάτια 10-15. Παρακάτω σας έχω το πρώτο μέρος και θα βάζω τα υπόλοιπα καθώς τελειώνω την μετάφρασή τους. (Άντε και το φάγαμε!  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## parapente

10. Ορίζοντας τις βελτιστοποιήσεις του Gentoo make.conf)

Τώρα που έχετε ένα λειτουργικό αντίγραφο του Portage tree, έφτασε η ώρα να ρυθμίσετε τις βελτιστοποιήσεις και τις προαιρετικές επιλογές που θα χρησιμοποιούνται κατά την μεταγλώττιση στο δικό σας σύστημα Gentoo Linux. Το Portage θα χρησιμοποιεί αυτές τις επιλογές όταν μεταγλωττίζει προγράμματα για εσάς. Για να το κάνετε αυτό, τροποποιήστε το αρχείο /etc/make.conf. Σε αυτό το αρχείο, θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσετε τα δικά σας USE flags, τα οποία καθορίζουν προαιρετικές λειτουργίες που θα θέλατε να ενσωματώσετε στα πακέτα όταν είναι διαθέσιμες. Γενικά, οι προκαθορισμένες (μια κενή ή μη-ορισμένη μεταβλητή USE) είναι εντάξει. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα USE flags μπορούν να βρεθούν στον Gentoo Οδηγό στα USE flags. Μια ολοκληρωμένη λίστα των τρεχόντων current USE flags μπορεί να βρεθεί στο κείμενο Περιγραφές των Use Μεταβλητών του Gentoo Linux.

Αν ξεκινάτε από ένα stage1 tarball, θα πρέπει να καθορίσετε τις κατάλληλες επιλογές για τα CHOST, CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS ανάλογα με το σύστημα το οποίο δημιουργείτε (παραδείγματα μέσα σε σχόλια μπορούν να βρεθούν παρακάτω μέσα στο αρχείο).

Προειδοποίηση: Αν χρησιμοποιείτε ένα stage2 ή stage3 tarball, αυτές οι επιλογές θα έχουν ήδη ρυθμιστεί με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Η ρύθμιση για το CHOST δεν πρέπει να αλλαχθεί αφού αυτό θα οδηγήσει σε ένα κατεστραμμένο σύστημα.

Προειδοποίηση: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: Αν σχεδιάζετε να εγκαταστήσετε ένα ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" Gentoo σύστημα, μην θέτετε την ACCEPT_KEYWORDS πριν τελειώσει η φάση του bootstrap (stage1).

Σημαντικό: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: Οι ρυθμίσεις CFLAGS και CXXFLAGS χρησιμοποιούνται για να πούνε τους C και C++ μεταγλωττιστές πως να βελτιστοποιήσουν τον κώδικα που παράγεται από το σύστημά σας. Είναι σύνηθες από τους χρήστες με Athlon XP επεξεργαστές να καθορίζουν μια "-march=athlon-xp" ρύθμιση μέσα στα CFLAGS και CXXFLAGS έτσι ώστε όλα τα πακέτα που δημιουργούνται να είναι βελτιστοποιημένα για το σύνολο εντολών και τις χαρακτηριστικές επιδόσεις της δικιάς τους CPU, για παράδειγμα. Το αρχείο /etc/make.conf περιέχει ένα γενικό οδηγό για τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις για τα CFLAGS και CXXFLAGS.

Εάν είναι απαραίτητο, μπορείτε να ορίσετε τις πληροφορίες για τον proxy αν είσαστε πίσω από firewall. Χρησιμοποιήστε την παρακάτω εντολή για να τροποποιήσετε το /etc/make.conf χρησιμοποιώντας τον nano, έναν απλό γραφικό κειμενογράφο:

Λίστα κώδικα 10.1: Θέτοντας τις επιλογές στο make.conf

# nano -w /etc/make.conf

Σημείωση: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: Άτομα που θέλουνε πραγματικά να παραμετροποιήσουνε  την διαδικασία του χτισίματος θα πρέπει να ρίξουνε μια ματιά στο αρχείο /etc/make.globals. Αυτό το αρχείο περιέχει τις προκαθορισμένες τιμές για το gentoo defaults και δεν θα πρέπει ποτέ να το πειράζετε. Αν οι προκαθορισμένες τιμές δεν επαρκούν, τότε νέες τιμές θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν μέσα στο /etc/make.conf, αφού οι εγγραφές μέσα στο make.conf υπερισχύουν έναντι αυτών στο make.globals. Εάν ενδιαφέρεστε να παραμετροποιήσετε τις επιλογές για το USE, κοιτάξτε μέσα στο /etc/make.profile/make.defaults. Αν θέλετε να απενεργοποιήσετε επιλογές που βρίσκονται εκεί μέσα, προσθέστε ένα κατάλληλο USE="-foo" μέσα στο /etc/make.conf για να απενεργοποιήσετε ότι foo επιλογή του USE είναι ενεργοποιημένη εξορισμού μέσα στο /etc/make.globals ή /etc/make.profile/make.defaults.

Προειδοποίηση: Σιγουρευτείτε ότι δεν προσθέσατε το 'static' στις μεταβλητές USE  παρά μόνο μετά το stage1.

----------

## parapente

ΟΚ. Δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να γράψω την λέξη build πέρα από χτίσιμο. Το παίρνω πίσω για την χρήση αυτής της λέξης. Ορίστε και το εντέκατο κομμάτι.

11. Ξεκινώντας από Stage1

Σημείωση: Αν δεν ξεκινάτε από ένα stage1 tarball, προσπεράστε αυτήν την ενότητα.

Το stage1 tarball είναι για απόλυτη παραμετροποίηση και βελτιστοποίηση. Αν έχετε επιλέξει αυτό το tarball, πιθανότατα θα ψάχνετε για να έχετε ένα υπερ-βελτιστοποιημένο και ενημερωμένο σύστημα. Καλά να περάσετε! Εγκαθιστώντας από ένα stage1 παίρνει αρκετή ώρα, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένα σύστημα που έχει βελτιστοποιηθεί από την αρχή για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημά σας και τις ανάγκες σας.

Τώρα, ήρθε η στιγμή να ξεκινήσουμε την διαδικασία "bootstrap". Αυτή η διαδικασία παίρνει περίπου δύο ώρες σε ένα σύστημα με AMD Athlon στα 1200MHz. Κατά την διάρκεια αυτής της διαδικασίας, η βιβλιοθήκη της GNU C, η σουίτα του μεταγλωττιστή και άλλα προγράμματα κλειδιά του συστήματος θα χτιστούν. Ξεκινήστε την bootstrap ως εξής:

Λίστα κώδικα 11.1: Bootstrapping

# cd /usr/portage

# scripts/bootstrap.sh

Η "bootstrap" διαδικασία τώρα θα ξεκινήσει.

Σημείωση: Το bootstrap.sh πλέον υποστηρίζει την επιλογή --fetchonly. Οι χρήστες dial-up σύνδεσης θα βρουν αυτήν την επιλογή ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη. Με αυτήν θα γίνει λήψη όλων των σχετικών με την bootstrap αρχείων σε ένα πέρασμα για να γίνει αργότερα η μεταγλώττιση. Κοιτάξτε το bootstrap.sh -h για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Σημείωση: Το Portage εξ ορισμού χρησιμοποιεί το /var/tmp κατά την διάρκεια του χτισίματος των πακέτων, συχνά χρησιμοποιώντας αρκετές εκατοντάδες megabytes προσωρινού αποθηκευτικού χώρου. Αν θέλετε να αλλάξετε την τοποθεσία όπου το Portage αποθηκεύει αυτά τα προσωρινά αρχεία, θέστε ένα νέο PORTAGE_TMPDIR πριν ξεκινήσετε την bootstrap διαδικασία, ως εξής:

Λίστα κώδικα 2: Αλλάζοντας την διαδρομή αποθήκευσης του Portage

# export PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/otherdir/tmp"

Το bootstrap.sh θα χτίσει τα binutils, gcc, gettext, και glibc, ξαναχτίζοντας το gettext μετά τη glibc. Είναι περιττό να αναφέρουμε ότι αυτή η διαδικασία παίρνει κάποιο χρόνο. Μόλις αυτή η διαδικασία ολοκληρωθεί, το σύστημά σας θα είναι αντίστοιχο με ένα "stage2" σύστημα, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορείτε πλέον να συνεχίσετε με τις οδηγίες για το stage2.

----------

## Deathwing00

6-9 & 12-19

----------

## Deathwing00

19. Ρύθμιση του Hostname σας

Εκδώστε /etc/hostname έτσι ώστε να περιέχει το hostname σας σε μια ενιαία γραμμή, π.χ. mymachine.

Code listing 19.1: Διαμόρφωση Hostname

# echo mymachine > /etc/hostname

Κατόπιν εκδώστε /etc/dnsdomainname έτσι ώστε ωα περιέχει το DNS domainname σας, π.χ. mydomain.com.

Code listing 19.2: Διαμόρφωση Domainname

# echo mydomain.com > /etc/dnsdomainname

Εάν έχετε NIS domain, πρέπει να το περάσετε στο /etc/nisdomainname. 

Code listing 19.3: Διαμόρφωση NIS Domainname

# echo nis.mydomain.com > /etc/nisdomainname

Τώρα προσθέστε το script domainname στο default runlevel: 

Code listing 19.4: Πρόσθεση του domainname στο default runlevel

# rc-update add domainname default

----------

## Deathwing00

18. Διαχείριση χρηστών

Καθορισμός κωδικού του root

Προτού το ξεχάσετε, θέστε τον κωδικό του root με το παρακάτο script: 

Code listing 18.1: Καθορισμός κωδικού του root

# passwd

Πρόσθεση ενός χρήστη για την καθημερινή χρήση

Η εργασία ως root σε ένα σύστημα Unix/Linux είναι επικίνδυνο και πρέπει να αποφευχθεί

όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο. Γί αυτό συστήνεται έντονα να προστεθεί ένας χρήστης για την

καθημερινή χρήση: 

Code listing 18.2: Πρόσθεση ενός χρήστη

# useradd your_user -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

# passwd your_user

Αλάξτε your_user με το όνομα χρήστη σας. 

Όποτε πρέπει να εκτελέσετε κάποια δουλειά που μόνο ο root μπορεί

να χειριστεί, χρησιμοποιήστε SU - για να αλλάξουν τα προνόμιά σας με τα προνόμια του root, ή ρίξτε μια ματιά στο πακέτο sudo.

----------

## Deathwing00

Lipoun apo to 6 eos to 9 kai apo to 12 eos to 17. Kouragio magges!

----------

## parapente

Χρόνια πολλά! Καλά Χριστούγεννα!  :Very Happy:  Ορίστε και το δωράκι μου:

12. Ξεκινώντας από το Stage2 και συνεχίζοντας από το Stage1

Σημείωση: Αυτή η ενότητα απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που συνεχίζουν μια εγκατάσταση από stage1 ή ξεκινάνε από το stage2. Αν δεν απευθύνεται σε εσάς (πχ. Χρησιμοποιείτε  stage3), τότε προσπεράστε αυτήν την ενότητα.

Προειδοποίηση: Αν ξεκινάτε από stage2, μην αλλάξετε την μεταβλητή CHOST στο /etc/make.conf. Αλλαγή της θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα περίεργα και συχνά σφάλματα κατά την μεταγλώττιση προγραμμάτων.

Το stage2 tarball έχει ήδη κάνει το bootstrapping για εσάς. Αυτό που έμεινε σε εσάς είναι η εγκατάσταση του υπόλοιπου συστήματος:

Σημείωση: Αν ξεκινάτε από ένα pre-built stage2 και θέλετε να σιγουρέψετε ότι η  toolchain του μεταγλωττιστή σας είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένη, προσθέστε την επιλογή -u στις παρακάτω εντολές. Αν δεν ξέρετε τι σημαίνει αυτό, είναι ασφαλές να αγνοήσετε αυτήν την πρόταση.

Λίστα Κώδικα 12.1: Εγκαθιστώντας το υπόλοιπο σύστημα

# emerge -p system

(λίστα με πακέτα προς εγκατάσταση)

# emerge system

Θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο μέχρι να τελειώσει το χτίσιμο ολόκληρου του βασικού συστήματος. Το κέρδος σας από αυτό θα είναι ότι θα είναι πλήρως βελτιστοποιημένο για το σύστημά σας. Το μειονέκτημά του είναι ότι θα πρέπει να βρείτε ένα τρόπο για να κρατήσετε τον εαυτό σας απασχολημένο για τις επόμενες μερικές ώρες. Ο συγγραφέας προτείνει το "Star Wars - Super Bombad Racing" για το PS2.

Το χτίσιμο έχει πλέον ολοκληρωθεί. Συνεχίστε παρακάτω και πηγαίνετε στην ενότητα  "Ρύθμιση της ζώνης ώρας" προσπερνώντας τις ενδιάμεσες ενότητες.

----------

## parapente

13. Ξεκινώντας από Stage3

Σημείωση: Αυτή η ενότητα είναι για αυτούς που ξεκινούν από stage3 και όχι για αυτούς που έχουν ξεκινήσει από stage1 ή stage2 οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να προσπεράσουν αυτήν την ενότητα. Χρήστες του GRP θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουν απ' ευθείας στην επόμενη ενότητα.

Προειδοποίηση: Θυμηθείτε, αν ξεκινάτε από stage3, μην αλλάξετε την μεταβλητή CHOST στο /etc/make.conf. Αλλαγή της θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να αποτυγχάνουν μεταγλωττίσεις.

Το stage3 tarball παρέχει ένα πλήρως λειτουργικό βασικό σύστημα Gentoo, έτσι δεν απαιτείται καθόλου μεταγλώττιση.

Σημείωση: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: Ωστόσο, εφόσον το stage3 tarball είναι pre-built, πιθανώς να είναι λιγάκι παλιό. Αν αυτό είναι σημαντικό για εσάς, μπορείτε να ενημερώσετε αυτόματα το υπάρχον stage3 έτσι ώστε να περιέχει τις πιο πρόσφατες εκδόσεις όλων τον πακέτων του συστήματος παίρνοντας αντίγραφο ασφαλείας του /etc/make.conf, έπειτα πληκτρολογώντας CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -u system (αυτό απαιτεί μια σύνδεση δικτύου) και αντικαθιστώντας το αντίγραφο ασφαλείας μετά. Σημειώστε ότι αυτό μπορεί να πάρει αρκετή ώρα αν το stage3 είναι πολύ παλιό. Αλλιώς, αυτή η διαδικασία θα είναι γενικά γρήγορη και θα σας επιτρέψει να επωφεληθείτε από τις τελευταίες ενημερώσεις και διορθώσεις του Gentoo. Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, μπορείτε να παραλείψετε αυτά τα βήματα και να συνεχίσετε στην επόμενη ενότητα αν θέλετε.

----------

## parapente

14. Ρύθμιση της ζώνης ώρας

Τώρα πρέπει να ρυθμίσετε την ζώνη ώρας σας.

Ψάξτε για την ζώνη ώρας σας (ή GMT αν χρησιμοποιείτε Greenwich Mean Time) στο /usr/share/zoneinfo. Έπειτα, δημιουργείστε έναν συμβολικό σύνδεσμο στο /etc/localtime πληκτρολογώντας:

Λίστα Κώδικα 14.1: Δημιουργώντας ένα συμβολικό σύνδεσμο για την ζώνη ώρας

# ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/path/to/timezonefile /etc/localtime

----------

## parapente

15. Τροποποιώντας το /etc/fstab για το μηχάνημά σας

Σημαντικό: Για την επεξεργασία των αρχείων, θυμηθείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε nano -w "filename".

Το Gentoo Linux σύστημά σας είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο για χρήση. Αυτό που μένει να κάνετε τώρα είναι να ρυθμίσετε μερικά σημαντικά αρχεία του συστήματος και να εγκαταστήσετε τον boot loader. Το πρώτο αρχείο που χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσουμε είναι το /etc/fstab. Θυμηθείτε ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε την επιλογή notail για την boot κατάτμηση αν επιλέξετε να δημιουργήσετε ένα ReiserFS σύστημα αρχείων σε αυτήν. Θυμηθείτε να καθορίσετε ext2, ext3 ή reiserfs τύπο συστήματος αρχείων ανάλογα.

Προειδοποίηση: Χρησιμοποιείστε κάτι σαν το /etc/fstab που εμφανίζεται παρακάτω, αλλά φυσικά σιγουρευτείτε ότι αντικαταστήσατε τα "BOOT", "ROOT" and "SWAP" με τις πραγματικές block συσκευές (όπως hda1, κλπ.) και τα "ext2" και "ext3" με τα πραγματικά συστήματα αρχείων που χρησιμοποιείτε:

Λίστα Κώδικα 15.1: Τροποποιώντας το fstab

# /etc/fstab: πληροφορίες στατικών συστημάτων αρχείων.

#

# το noatime απενεργοποιεί το atimes για αυξημένες επιδόσεις ( το atimes κανονικά

# δεν χρειάζεται. Το notail αυξάνει την επίδοση του ReiserFS ( θυσιάζοντας την

# αποτελεσματικότητα αποθήκευσης ). Είναι ασφαλές να αφήσετε την επιλογή noatime

# αν θέλετε και να αλλάξετε μεταξύ notail και tail ελεύθερα.

# <fs>           <mount point>   <type>   <opts>          <dump/pass>

# ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Αν η BOOT κατάτμηση είναι ReiserFS, προσθέστε την επιλογή notail στα opts.

/dev/BOOT           /boot       ext2        noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/ROOT           /           reiserfs    noatime         0 1

/dev/SWAP           none        swap        sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom  iso9660     noauto,ro,user  0 0

none                /proc       proc        defaults        0 0

Προειδοποίηση: Παρακαλώ προσέξτε ότι το /boot δεν προσαρτάται κατά την εκκίνηση. Αυτό γίνεται για να προστατεύσει τα δεδομένα του /boot από πιθανή αλλοίωση. Αν χρειαστεί να προσπελάσετε το /boot, παρακαλώ προσαρτήστε το!

----------

## parapente

Deathwish στα τελευταία δύο κομμάτια που μετέφρασες έχεις μερικά ορθογραφικά λάθη παρακαλώ διόρθωσέ τα.  :Smile:  Μιας και ξεκίνησα να μεταφράζω από 10 και μετά, θα κάνω και τα 16 και 17. Κάποιος για τα 6-9; Άντε και μας βρήκε ο νέος χρόνος!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Min anisixeis gia ta orthografika lathei... otan to peraso se XML, tha sou to doso na to diorthoseis!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MasterX

 *parapente wrote:*   

>  Κάποιος για τα 6-9; Άντε και μας βρήκε ο νέος χρόνος! 

 

Τα αναλαβανω εγω. Σε κανα δυο ημέρες θα τα έχετε.

----------

## Deathwing00

Efxaristoume poli!  :Smile: 

----------

## MasterX

Που μπορώ να βρώ το "Gentoo Linux 1.4_rc4 Installation Instructions".

Το αστείο είναι ότι το έχω εκτυπώσει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω στη σελίδα του Gentoo. Επίσης, επειδή οι ενότητες 6-8 είναι αρκετά μεγάλες, θα μου πάρει μερικές μέρες μέχρι να τις μεταφράσω. θα προσπαθήσω να μεταφράσω την έκτη ενότητα, μέχρι το βράδυ (έχω 8 ώρες διαφορά από την Ελλάδα)

----------

## Deathwing00

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml

Einai sto menu tis arxikis istioselidas pou vriskete aristera...

----------

## MasterX

Ας ξεκινήσω και εγώ τη μεταφράση. Αλλά πρώτα να σας ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά, καλή χρονιά

6. Συστήματα αρχείων, κατάτμηση και block συσκευές

Εισαγωγή στις block συσκευές

Σε αυτήν την ενότητα θα ασχοληθούμε με θέματα σχετικά με το δίσκο, τόσο για το Gentoo Linux όσο και για το Linux γενικότερα, καθώς επίσης και για Linux συστήματα αρχείων, κατάτμηση και block συσκευών. Στη συνέχεια, αφού μάθετε τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά των δίσκων και των συστήματα αρχείων, θα συνεχίσουμε με τη διαδικασία της κατάτμησης του δίσκου και της δημιοουργίας συστήματα αρχείων για το Gentoo Linux.

Για αρχή, θα σας μιλήσω για " blοck συκευές". Η πιο γνωστή block συσκευή είναι ίσως αυτή που αντιπροσωπεύει τον πρώτο IDE δίσκο σε ένα Linux σύστημα.

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.1:/dev/hda,  Η block συσκευή που αντιπροσωπεύει τον πρώτο κύριο IDE δίσκο στο σύστημα

/dev/hda

Εάν στο σύστημα σας έχετε SCSI δίσκους, τότε ο πρώτος σκληρός δίσκος θα είναι

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.2:/dev/sda η block συσκευή που αντιπροσωπεύει τον πρώτο λογικό SCSi δίσκο στο σύστημα

/dev/sda

Οι παραπάνω block συσκευές είναι ένα αφηρημένο συνδετικό στοιχείο για το σκληρό δίσκο. Τα προγράμματα χρηστών μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτές τις  block συσκευές για να επικοινωνήσουν με το σκληρό δίσκο, δίχως να ανυσηχούν για το αν οι δίσκοι είναι IDE, SCSI ή κάτι άλλο. Το πρόγραμμα μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει την αποθήκευση στο δίσκο ως μια δέσμη από συνεχής τυχαίας πρόσβασης 512-byte block.

Κατάτμηση και fdisk

Στο Linux δημιουργούμε συστήματα αρχείων χρησιμοποιώντας την εντολή mkfs (ή mke2fs, mkreiserfs, κ.λ.π) καθορίζωντας μια συγκεκριμένη block συσκευή με μια γραμμή εντολής.

Παρόλο που είναι δυνατόν ολόκληρος ο δίσκος να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως block συσκευή (μια η οποία αντιπροσωπεύει όλο το δίσκο) όπως /dev/hda ή /dev/sda και να έχει ένα σύστημα αρχείων, στην πραγματικότητα αυτό δεν γίνεται ποτέ. Αντιθέτως, οι block συσκευές καταμνήζοντε σε μικρότερες, πιο εύκολες στο χειρισμό, block συσκευές, γνωστές ως "partition". Partitions δημιουργούνται με το εργαλείο fdisk, το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται για την κατασκευή, την τροποποιήση του partition πίνακα, ο οποίος και αποθηκεύεται σε κάθε σκληρό. Ο partition πίνακάς καθορίζει ακρβώς τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα καταμνηστεί ο δίσκος.

Μπορούμε να δούμε το partition πίνακα ενός δίσκου με το να τρέξουμε fdisk ακολουθούμενη από μια block συσκευή η οποία αντιπροσωπεύει το δίσκο.

Σημείωση: Ένας άλλος τρόπος να διαχειριστούμε το partition πίνακα ενός δίσκου είναι με τις εντολές: cfdisk, parted  και partimage, αλλά συνιστούμε το fdisk γιατί είναι περισσότερο γνωστό την κοινότητα του Unix/Linux και πιο αποτελεσματικό.

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.3: Ξεκινώντας το fdisk

# fdisk /dev/hda

ή

Λίστα Κώδιακ 6.4: Ξεκινώντας το fdisk για το partition πίνακα του /dev/sda

# fdisk /dev/sda

Σημαντικό: Δεν θα πρέπει να σώσετε ή και να κάνετε αλλάγες στο partition πίνακα ενός δίσκου εαν ένα από τα partitions περιέχει σύστηματα αρχείων τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται ή περιέχουν σημαντικά δεδομένα. Αυτή η ενέργειά σας θα προκαλέσει την καταστροφή των δεδομένων.

Το πρόγραμμα fdisk θα σας καλοσωρίσει με την ακόλουτο τρόπο:

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.5: Το καλοσώρισμα του fdisk

Command (m for help): 

Πατώντας p βλέπουμε το τρέχων partition πίνακα του δίσκου:

Λίστα Κώδικας 6.5: Ένα παράδειγμα του parition πίνακα

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 240 heads, 63 sectors, 2184 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1             1        14    105808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2            15        49    264600   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3            50        70    158760   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            71      2184  15981840    5  Extended

/dev/hda5            71       209   1050808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6           210       348   1050808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7           349       626   2101648+  83  Linux

/dev/hda8           627       904   2101648+  83  Linux

/dev/hda9           905      2184   9676768+  83  Linux

Command (m for help): 

Αυτός ο δίσκος έχει διαμορφωθεί να περίεχει εφτά συστήματα αρχείων (στο κάθε ένα αντιστοιχεί ένα parition με την ονομασία "Linux" ) καθώς και ένα swap partition (με την ονομασία "Linux swap").

Προσέξτε το όνομα της αντίστοιχης partition block συσκευής στα αριστερά, το οποίο αρχίζει με /dev/hda1 και φτάνει μεχρι /dev/hda9. Στις πρώτες ημέρες των υπολογιστών, τα προγράμματα κατάτμησης επιτρέπαν μέχρι τέσσερα partition (με την ονομασία "κύρια " partition). Αυτό ήταν αρκετά περιοριστικό, και για λύση το extended partition δημιουργήθηκε. Το extended partition είναι παρόμοιο με το κύριο partition  και είναι ένα από τα τέσσερα κύρια parition. Όμως, το extended partition μπορεί να περιέχει έναν οσαδήποτε μεγάλο αριθμό από όπως αποκαλούνται logical partitions, παρέχωντας έτσι έναν αποτελεσματικό τρόπο για την αντιμετωπίση του προβλήματος των τεσσάρων partition.

Ολά τα partition ανώτερα ή ίσα του   /dev/hda5 είναι logical partitions. Οι  αριθμοί 1 εως 4 χρησιμοποιούνται για κυρίως ή για extended partitions.

Συνεπώς, στο παράδειγμά μας, /dev/hda1 μέχρι και /dev/hda3 είναι κυρίως partition,  /dev/hda4 είναι extended partition το οποίο περιέχει logical partitions /dev/hda5 μέχρι /dev/hda9. Ποτς δε θα μπορέσετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το partition /dev/hda4 για την αποθήκευση ενός συστήματα αρχείων απευθείας --  αυτό απλά λειτουργεί ως ένα δοχείο το οποίο περιέχει τα partitions  /dev/hda μέχρι  /dev/hda9.

Επίσης προσέξτε ότι κάθε partition έχει ένα "id", το οποίο είναι ο τύπος του partition. Όποτε σημιουργείται ένα καινούργιο partition θα πρέπει να σιγουρευτείται ότι αυτό έχει το σωστό τύπο. "83" είναι ο σωστός τύπος partition, για partition τα οποία θα έχουν Linux συστήματα αρχείω, "82" είναι ο σωστός τύπος partition για Linux swap partition και "fd"  προτείνεται για τύπους partition για Software RAID partitions. Καθορίζεται το τύπο του partition χρησιμοποιώντας το t στο fdisk. Ο πυρήνας του Linux χρησιμοποιεί το τύπο του partition για να αναγνωρίζει αυτόματα τα συστήματα αρχείων και τις swap συσκευές στο σκλήρο κατά τη διάρκεια της εκκινησης.

Χρησιμοποιώντας το fdisk για να δησμιουργήσουμε partitions.

Μετά από την εισαγωγή στον τρόπο με τον οποίο γίνεται το partition των σκληρών δίσκων στο Linux, μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε με τη διαδικασία του στησίματος των partitions για την εγκατάσταση του Gentoo Linux. Αφού τελειώσουμε τα βήματα που απαιτούνται για τη δημιουργία των partitions, η διαμόρφωση των partitions 8α είναι η εξής:

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.7: Η διαμόρφωση των partitions που θα έχετε αν ακολουθήσετε αυτά τα βήματα

Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3876 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *         1        14    105808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2            15        81    506520   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3            82      3876  28690200   83  Linux

Command (m for help):

Στην προτεινόμενη, για αρχάριους, διαμόρφωση των partitions έχουμ τρία partitions. Το πρώτο (/dev/hda1) στην αρχή του δίσκου, είναι ένα μικρό partition το οποίο λέγεται boot partition. Το boot partition είναι αναγκαίο για την αποθήκευση όλων των συμαντικών αρχείων που χρειάζονται για την εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή -- πληροφορίες για τον GRUB bootloader (σε περίπτωση που θα χρησιμοποιήσετε τον GRUB) καθώς επίσης και για τον πυρήνα του Linux. Το boot partition μας παρέχει ένα ασφαλές μέρος για την αποθήκευση οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή. Κατά τη διάρκει μιας καθημερινής, ομαλής, χρήσης του Gentoo το boot partition θα πρέπει να είναι unmounted για λόγους ασφαλείας. Εάν έχετε SCSI το boot partition είναι πι8ανόν να βρίσκεται στο /dev/sda1.

Συνιστάται να έχετε το boot partition (το οποίο περιέχει όλα τα απαραίτητα για τη λειτουργία του boot loader) στην αρχή του δίσκου, παρόλο που αυτό τώρα δεν αναγκαίο, αλλά γίνεται για λόγους παράδοσης, όταν το lilo boot loader δε μπορούσε να φορτώσει τον πυρήνα από συστήματα αρχείων τα οποία βρίσκονταν μετά τον 1024 κύλινδρο του δίσκου.

Το δεύτερο partition (/dev/hda2) χρησιμοποιήσετε για swap χώρο. Ο πυρήνας χρησιμοποιεί swap για virtual μνήμη όταν η μνήμη RAM δεν είναι αρκετή. Αυτό το partition, μέσες άκρες, δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο, συνήθως κυμαίνεται γύρο στα 512MB. Εάν έχετε SCSI τότε το  partition αυτό είναι πιθανόν να  βρίσκεται στο /dev/sda3.

Το τρίτο partition (/dev/hda3) είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και καταλαμβάνει τον υπόλοιπο χώρο του δίσκου. Αυτό το partition λέγεται "root" partition και 8α χρησιμποιηθεί για την αποθήκευση των κυρίως συστημάτων αρχείων, τα οποία απαρτίζουν το ίδιο Gentoo Linux. Εάν έχετε SCSI τότε αυτό το partition θα βρίσεκται στο /dev/sda3.

Προτού κατακερματίσουμε το δίσκο, σας δίνουμε μια πρόχειρη τεχνική περίληψη των προτεινόμενων partitions και συστημάτων αρχείων για να χρησιμοποιήσετε όταν 8α εγκαταστήσετε το Gentoo Linux:

Partition

Μέγεθος

Tύπος

Παράδειγμα συσκευής

Boot partition, περιέχει τον πυρήνα(ες) και πληροφορίες για την εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή

32 Megabytes

Ext2/3 συνιστώμενο (εύκολο); Εάν ReiserFS τότε θα γίνει mount με -o notail. Εάν θα χρησιμοποιήσετε ext3 ή ReiserFS, τότε θα πρέπει να προσθέσετε το μέγεθος του journal στο μέγεος του partition. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση τα 64 Megabytes είναι πρωτιμότερο. 

/dev/hda1

Swap partition (έχει αρθεί το όριο των 128 Megabyte, τώρα είναι 2GB)

Σε γενικές γραμμές, δημιουργείστε ένα swap το οποίο να είναι μία με δύο φορές το μέγεθος της φυσικής μνήμης RAM του συστήματος 

Linux swap

/dev/hda2

Root partition, περιπεχει τα βασικά σύστηματα αρχείων (/usr, /home, κλπ)

>=1.5 Gigabytes

ReiserFS, ext3 προτεινόμενο ext2 είναι εντάξει

/dev/hda3

Τώρα, συνεχίζουμε με τη δημιουργία των partitions όπως στο παράδειγμα και στον παραπάνω πίνακα. Αρχικά μπαίνουμε στο fdisk τρεχοντας fdisk /dev/hda ή fdisk /dev/sda ανάλογα με το αν 8α χρησιμοποιήσουμε IDE ή SCSI. Μετά πατείστε p για να δείτε τη παρούσα διαμόρφωση των partitions. Υπάρχει τίποτα στο δίσκο το οποίο θέλετε να κρατείσετε; Αν ναι, σταματείστε. Αν συνεχίσετε να ακολουθείτε αυτές τις οδηγίες, όλα τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα στο δίσκο θα διαγραφούν.

Σημαντικό: Ακολουθώντας τις παρακάτω οδηγίες όλα τα υπαρχοντα δεδομένα θα διαγραφούν. Εάν υπαρχει τίποτα στο δίσκο, βεβαιωθείτε όταν δεν είναι σημαντική πληροφορία και ότι δε σας πειράξει εάν την χάσετε. Επίσης, βεβαιωθείται ότι έχετε επιλέξει το σωστό δίσκο  ώστε να μη σβήσετε κατά λάθος δεδομένα από λάθος δίσκο.

Τώρα είναι η ώρα να σβήσουμε τα προυπαρχοντα partitions. Για αυτό πατήστε d και πιέστε enter. Το πρόγραμμα θα σας ρωτήσει το νούμερο του partition που θέλετε να σβήσετε. Για να σβήσετε ένα προυπάρχων /dev/hda1 θα γράψετε: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.8: Σβήσιμο ενός partition

Command (m for help): d

Partition number (1-4): 1

Το partition έχει προγραμματιστεί να σβηστεί. Όταν πατήσετε p δε θα εμφανιστεί. Όμως δε θα διαγραφεί μέχρι να σώσετε τις αλλαγές σας. Εάν κάνετε κάποιο λάθος και θέλετε να εγκαταλείψετε χωρίς να σώσετε τις αλλαγές, πατήστε q αμέσως και πιέστε enter και το partition δε θα σβηστεί.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι θέλετε να διαγράψετε όλα τα partitions στο σύστημά σας. Τότε, πατήστε το p για την εκτύπωση της διαμόρφωσης των partitions και μετά πατήστε d και τον αριθμό του partition που θέλετε να σβήσετε. Στο τέλος θα καταλήξετε με ένα partition table το οποίο είναι άδειο:

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.9: Ένα άδειο partition table

Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3876 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Command (m for help):

Τώρα που το partition table, αυτό που βρίσκετα στη μνήμη, είναι άδειο, μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε το boot partition. Για αυτό πατήστε n για να δημιουργήσετε ένα καινούργιο partition και μετά p για να δηλώσετε στο fdisk ότι θέλετε ένα primary partition. Μετά πατήστε 1 για να δημιουργήσετε το πρώτο primary partition. Όταν σας ρωτήσει για το πρώτο κύλινδρο, πιέστε enter. Όταν σας ρωτήσει για τον τελευταίο κύλινδρο, γράψτε +32M για τη δημιουργία ενός partition μεγέθους 32MB. Παρακάτω, μπορείται να δείτε το αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών σας:

Σημείωση: Journaled συστήματα αρχείων χρειάζονται επιπλέον χώρο για το journal. Απαιτούνται περίπου 33 MB. Συνεπώς αν χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα  journal σύστημα αρχείου για το /boot τότε θα πρέπει να γράψετε +64M όταν σας ρωτήσει για τον τελευταίο κύλινδρο.

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.10: Βήματα για τη δημιουργία του boot partition

Command (m for help): n

Command action

  e   extended

  p   primary partition (1-4)

p

Partition number (1-4): 1

First cylinder (1-3876, default 1): (Hit Enter)

Using default value 1

Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-3876, default 3876): +32M

Τώρα, αν πατήσετε p θα πρέπει να δείτε το επόμενο:

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.11: Το  πρώτο partition έχει δημιουργηθεί

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3876 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1          1        14    105808+  83  Linux

Στη συνέχεια ας δημιουργήσουμε το swap partition. Για αυτό πατήστε n για να δημιουργήσετε ένα καινούργιο partition και μετά p για να δηλώσετε στο fdisk ότι θέλετε ένα primary partition. Μετά πατήστε 2 για να δημιουργήσετε το δεύτερο primary partition, dev/hda2 στη δική μας περίπτωση. Όταν σας ρωτήσει για το πρώτο κύλινδρο, πιέστε enter. Όταν σας ρωτήσει για τον τελευταίο κύλινδρο, γράψτε +512M για τη δημιουργία ενός partition μεγέθους 512MB. Αφού εκτελέσετε τα παραπάνω βήματα πατήστε t για να θέσετε το τύπο του partition και μετά 2 για να επιλέξετε το partiiton το οποίο μόλις δημιουργήσατε και μετά γράψτε 82 για να θέσετε το τύπο του partition σε "Linux Swap". Όταν ολοκληρώσετε τα παραπάνω βήματα, πατώντας p θα δείτε το partition table το οποίο θα είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό:

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.12: Το swap partition έχει δημιουργηθεί

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3876 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1          1        14    105808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2         15        81    506520   82  Linux swap

Τέλος, ας δημιουργήσουμε το root partition. Για αυτό πατήστε n για να δημιουργήσετε ένα καινούργιο partition και μετά p για να δηλώσετε στο fdisk ότι θέλετε ένα primary partition. Μετά πατήστε 3 για να δημιουργήσετε το τρίτο primary partition, /dev/hda3 στη δική μας περίπτωση. Όταν σας ρωτήσει για το πρώτο κύλινδρο, πιέστε enter. Όταν σας ρωτήσει για τον τελευταίο κύλινδρο, πιέστε enter για να δημιουργήσετε ένα partition το καταλαμβάνει τον υπόλοιπο χώρο του δίσκου. Όταν ολοκληρώσετε τα παραπάνω βήματα, πατώντας p θα δείτε το partition table το οποίο θα είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό:

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.13: Το root partition έχει δημιουργηθέι

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3876 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1          1        14    105808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2         15        81    506520   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3         82      3876  28690200   83  Linux

Τέλος, χρειάζεται να θέσετε τη σημαία "bootable" για το boot partition και να γράψουμε τις αλλαγές στο δίσκο. Για να θέσουμε το /dev/hda1 ως "bootable" partition, πατήστε a στο μενού και μετά πατήστε 1 για το νούμερο του partition. Εάν πατήσετε p, θα δείτε ότι το /dev/hda1 έχει το * στη στήλη "Boot". Τώρα ας γράψουμε τις αλλαγές στο δίσκο. Για αυτό, γράφουμε w και πιέζουμε enter. Τα partitions  στο δίσκο έχουν διαμορφωθεί κατάλληλα για την εγκατάσταση του Gentoo Linux.

Σημείωση: Εάν το fdisk ή το cfdisk σας ζητήσει να επανακκινήσετε τον υπολογιστή, σας παρακαλούμε να το κάνετε, για να μπορέει το σύστημα να αναγνωρίσει τη καινούργια διαμόρφωση των partitions.

Δημιουργώντας τα συστήματα αρχείων

Τώρα που έχουν δημιουργηθεί τα partitions, ήρθε η ώρα να δημιυργήσουμε τα συστήματα αρχείων στο boot και στο root partition 

έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να γίνουν mount και να χρησιμοποιηθούν

για να αποθηκεύσουν δεδομένα . Θα διαμορφώσουμε επίσης το swap partition για να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως αποθήκευση swap. 

Το Gentoo Linux υποστηρίζει ποικίλους διαφορετικούς τύπους συστημάτων αρχείων. Κάθε τύπος έχει τα δυνατά και τα αδύνατα σημεία του, καθώς και τη δική του χαρακτιριστική απόδοση. Αυτήν την περίοδο, υποστηρίζουμε τη δημιουργία ext2, ext3, XFS, JFS και ReiserFS συστήματα αρχείων. 

ext2 είναι το δοκιμασμένο και αληθινό Linux σύστημα αρχείου, αλλά δεν έχει τα metadata journaling, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι οι συνηθισμένοι ext2 σύστημα αρχείων έλεγχοι κατά τη διάρκεια της εκκίνησης μπορούν να είναι αρκετά χρονοβόροι. Υπάρχει τώρα η δυνατότητα επιλογής νέας γενναιάς jounraled συστημάτων αρχείων, τα οποία μπορούνί να ελεξουν για συμβατότηα πολύ γρήγορα και έτσι γενικά προτιμώνται από τα μη-journaled αντίστοιχά τους. Journaled συστήματα αρχείων αποτρέπτουν τις μακροχρόνιες καθυστερήσεις κατά την εκκίνηση του σύστημά σας και όταν το σύστημα αρχείου τυχγαίνει να είναι σε κατάσταση ασυμβατότητας.

ext3 είναι η έκδοση ext2 συστήματος αρχείου το οποίο παρέχει metada journaling για γρήγορη αποκατάσταση εκτός από άλλους ενισχυμένους τρόπους journaling, όπως πλήρη στοιχεία και διαταξη στοιχείων journaling. ext3 είναι ένα πολύ καλό και αξιόπιστο σύστημα αρχείου. Προσφέρει τη γενικώς αποδεκτή απόδοση υπό τους περισσότερους όρους. Επειδή δεν υιοθετεί εκτενώς τη χρήση "των δέντρων" στο εσωτερικό

σχέδιό του, δεν αυξάνεται κλιμακωτά πολύ καλά, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι μια ιδανική επιλογή για τα πολύ μεγάλα συστήμα αρχείων ή για καταστάσεις όπου θα χειρίζεστε πολύ μεγάλα αρχεία ή πολλά αρχεία σε έναν ενιαίο κατάλογο. Αλλά όταν χρησιμοποιείται μέσα στις παραμέτρους σχεδίασμούς του, ext3 είναι ένα άριστο σύστημα αρχείο. 

Το ReiserFS είναι ένα σύστημα αρχείο το οποίο στηρίζεται στο B*-δέντρο και το οποίο έχει μια πολύ καλή γενική απόδοση που ξεπερνά κατά πολύ και το ext2 και το ext3 όταν χειριζόμαστε μικρά αρχεία (αρχεία λιγότερο

από 4k), συχνά κατά έναν παράγοντα του 10x-15x. Το ReiserFS αυξάνεται κλιμακωτά πολύ καλά και έχει metadata journaling. Από τον πυρήνα 2.4.18 +, το ReiserFS είναι ασφαλές και συσνιστάτε για τη χρήση και ως γενικής χρήσης συστήματα αρχείων και για τις ακραίες περιπτώσεις όπως η δημιουργία μεγάλων συστημάτων αρχείων ή η χρήση πολλών μικρών αρχείων, πολύ μεγάλων αρχείων και κατάλογοι που περιέχουν δεκάδες

χιλιάδες αρχεία. Το ReiserFS είναι το σύστημα αρχείου συστήνουμε εξ ορισμού για όλα τα μη-boot partition.

XFS είναι ένα σύστημα αρχείο με metadata journaling που υποστηρίζεται πλήρως κάτω από τον πυρήνα των xfs-sources στο Gentoo Linux. Είναι εξοπλισμένο με εύρωστα χαρακτηριστικά και βελτιστοποιημένο για την κλιμακωτή αύξηση. Το συστήνουμε μόνο στα συστήματα Linux με

high-end SCSI και/ή fibre channel αποθήκευση και μια αδιάκοπη παροχή

ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Επειδή το XFS caches στη μετάβσση δεδομένα στη RAM, προγράμματα τα οποία δεν είναι σωστά σχεδιασμένα  (εκείνα που δεν παίρνουν τις κατάλληλες προφυλάξεις για την εγγραφή αρχείων στο δίσκο, και υπάρχουν αρκετά από αυτά) μπορούν να χάσουν πολλά στοιχεία εάν το σύστημα τερματίσει απροσδόκητα. 

JFS είναι σύστημα αρχείου υψηλής απόδοσης journaling της ΙΒΜ. Πρόσφατα βγήκε στην παραγωγή και μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά δεδομένα για το θετικό ή τον αρνητικό σχολιασμό  της ευστάθειας του.

Εάν ψάχνετε για το πιο χρησιμοποιημένο jounraling στύστημα αρχείο, χρησιμοποιήστε ext3. Εάν ψάχνετε για ένα καλό γενικής χρήσης υψηλής απόδοσης σύστημα αρχείο, με jounraling  υποστήριξη, χρήσιμοποιήστε ReiserFS. Και το ext3 και το ReiserFS είναι ώριμα, βελτιωμένα ια προτεινόμενα για γενική χρήση.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα, θα χρησιμοπιήσουμε τις ακόλουθες εντολές για να ρυθμίσουμε τα partitions για χρήση:

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.14: Ρύθμιση των partitions (παράδειγμα)

# mke2fs /dev/hda1

# mkswap /dev/hda2

# mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

Επιλέξαμε ext2 για /dev/hda1 boot partition επειδή είναι ένα σταθερό σύστημα αρχείου το οποίο υποστηρίζεται από όλους τους boot loaders. Χρησιμοποιήσαμε mkswap για το /dev/hda2 swap partition -- η επιλογή είναι προφανής. Και για το κυρίως root σύστημα αρχείο στο /dev/hda3 we επιλέξαμε ReiserFS, μιας και είναι ένα σταθερό journaling σύστημα αρχείο το οποίο προσφέρει εκπληκτική απόδοση. Συνεπώς ξεκίνα τη ρύθμιση των partitions.

Για αναφορά, εδώ θα βρείτε τις διάφορες mkfs-κλπ εντολές που είναι διαθέσιμες κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκατάστασης: 

mkswap είναι η εντολή που χρησιμοποιείτε για τη ρύθμιση του swap partitions: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.15: Ρυθμίζοντας το Swap

# mkswap /dev/hda2

Μπορείτε να χρησιμοπιήσετε την εντολή mke2fs για να δημιουργήσετε το ext2 σύστημα αρχείο: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.16: Δημιουργώντας το ext2 σύστημα αρχείο

# mke2fs /dev/hda1

Εάν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το ext3 σύστημα αρχείο, μπορείτε να το δημιουργήσετε με mke2fs -j: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.17: Δημιουργώντας ένα ext3 σύστημα αρχείο

# mke2fs -j /dev/hda3

Σημείωση: Μπορείτε να βρείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη χρήση ext3 σε  Linux 2.4 στη σελίδα http://www.zip.com.au/~akpm/linux/ext3/ext3-usage.html.

Για να δημιουργήσετε ReiserFS σύστημα αρχείο, χρησιμοποιήστε την εντολή mkreiserfs: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.18: Δημιουργώντας ένα ReiserFS σύστημα αρχείο

# mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

Για να δημιουργήσετε ένα XFS σύστημα αρχείο, χρησιμοπιήστε την εντολή  mkfs.xfs: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.19: Δημιουργώνατς ένα  XFS σύστημα αρχείο

# mkfs.xfs /dev/hda3

Σημείωση: Ίσως να θέλετε να προσθέσετε κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία στην εντολή mkfs.xfs: -d agcount=3 -l size=32m. Η προσθήκη -d agcount=3 θα μειώση τον αιρθμό των δεσμευμένων ομάδων. Το XFS θα επιμένει να χρεισιμοποιεί τουλάχιστον μια δεσμευμένη ομάδα για κάθε 4 GB του partition, έτσι, αν για παράδειγμα, έχετε 20 GB partition θα χρειαστείτε ένα ελάχιστο agcount ίσο με 5. TΗ προσθήκη -l size=32m αυξάνει το μέγεθος του journal σε 32 Mb, βελτιώνοντας την απόδοση. 

Για να δημιουργήσετε ένα JFS σύστημα αρχείο, χρησιμοποιήστε την εντολή mkfs.jfs : 

Λίστα Κώδικα 6.20: Δημιουργώντας ένα JFS σύστημα αρχείο

# mkfs.jfs /dev/hda3Last edited by MasterX on Fri Feb 20, 2004 5:23 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## MasterX

7. Προσάρτηση των paritions

Τώρα θα ενεργοποιήσουμε τον καινούργιο swap volume, αφού είναι πιθανόν να χρειαστούμε επιπλέον virtual μνήμη την οποία παρέχει αργότερα:

Λίστα Κώδικα 7.1: Ενεργοποιώντας το swap

# swapon /dev/hda2

Στη συνέχεια 8α δημιουργήσουμε το /mnt/gentoo/boot σημείο προσάρτησης και θα προσαρτήσουμε τα συστήματα αρχείων σε αυτό το σημείο. Όταν το root και boot συστήματα αρχείων έχουν προσαρτηθεί, ό,τι αρχείο αντιγραψουμε  ή δημιουργήσουμε μέσα στο  /mnt/gentoo αυτό θα γραφτεί στο καινούργιο σύστημα αρχείων. Εαν εκαθιστείται το Gentoo Linux με ξεχωριστά /usr ή /var συστήματα αρχείων, αυτά θα πρέπει να προσαρστούν στο /mnt/gentoo/usr και /mnt/gentoo/var αντίστοιχα.

Σημαντικό: Εαν το boot partition (αυτό στο οποίο βρίσκετα ο πυρήνας) είναι ReisesFS, βεβαιωθείται ότι η προσάρτηση γίνεται με -o notail ώστε ο GRUB να εγκατασταθεί σωστά. Βεβαιωθείται ότι το -o notail υπάρχει στο αρχείο /etc fstab για το boot partition. Θα ξαναγυρίσουμε σε αυτό σε λίγο. Εαν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσετε το LILO με ReiserFS, τότε το -o notail δε χρείάζεται. Είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιήτε το -o notail με ReiserFS έαν δεν  είστε σίγουροι για το τι πρέπει να κάνετε.

Λίστα Κώδικα 7.2: Δημιουργώντας τα σημεία προσάρτησης

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Σημαντικό: Έαν έχετε πρόβλημα να προσαρτήσετε το boot partition με ext2, δοκιμάστε mount /dev/hXX /mnt/gentoo/boot -t ext2

----------

## parapente

OK. Ορίστε και τα τελευταία κομμάτια που σας υποσχέθηκα. Μόλις τελειώσει και ο MasterX το τελευταίο κομμάτι έχουμε τελειώσει την μετάφραση!  :Very Happy:  Καιρός να αρχίζεις deathwing να περνάς το κείμενο σε xml  :Cool: 

16. Εγκαθιστώντας τον πυρήνα και τον καταγραφέα συστήματος

Ρυθμίσεις πυρήνα

Υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές για την εγκατάσταση του πυρήνα. Μπορείτε είτε να ρυθμίσετε οι ίδιοι τον πυρήνα σας ή να χρησιμοποιήσετε το βοηθητικό εργαλείο genkernel για να ρυθμίσετε και να μεταγλωττίσετε τον πυρήνα σας αυτόματα.

Είτε ρυθμίσετε τον πυρήνα με το χέρι είτε χρησιμοποιώντας το genkernel, θα χρειαστεί να κάνετε merge τον κώδικα του πυρήνα του Linux που θα θέλατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε. Το Gentoo σας παρέχει αρκετά ebuilds πυρήνα. Μια λίστα μπορεί να βρεθεί στον Gentoo Οδηγό του Πυρήνα του Linux. Εάν δεν είστε σίγουροι για το ποιον κώδικα πυρήνα να χρησιμοποιήσετε, σας συμβουλεύουμε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τον gentoo-sources. Αν επιθυμείτε υποστήριξη για XFS, θα ήταν καλό να επιλέξετε τον xfs-sources ή gs-sources. Το LiveCD του Gentoo χρησιμοποιεί τον gs-sources και τον xfs-sources. Υπάρχει επίσης ένας gaming-sources πυρήνας για βελτιστοποιημένη απόκριση όταν παίζετε παιχνίδια που λειτουργεί θαυμάσια για αυτόν τον σκοπό όταν η επιλογή "Preemptible kernel" έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.

Επιλέξτε έναν πυρήνα και μετά κάντε merge όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω:

Λίστα κώδικα 16.1: Κάνοντας emerge κώδικα του πυρήνα

# emerge -k gentoo-sources

Ο συμβολικός σύνδεσμος /usr/src/linux θα δείχνει στο νέο-εγκατεστημένο δέντρο κώδικα του πυρήνα. Το portage χρησιμοποιεί τον συμβολικό σύδεσμο /usr/src/linux για έναν ειδικό σκοπό. Όσα ebuilds εγκαθιστάτε που περιέχουν modules του πυρήνα θα ρυθμιστούν να λειτουργήσουν με το δέντρο κώδικα του πυρήνα που δείχνετε από το /usr/src/linux. Το /usr/src/linux δημιουργείται όταν κάνετε emerge το πρώτο σας πακέτο κώδικα πυρήνα, αλλά αφού αυτό υπάρχει, το Portage δεν τροποποιεί αυτόν τον συμβολικό σύνδεσμο.

Χρησιμοποιώντας το genkernel για να μεταγλωττίσετε τον πυρήνα σας

Τώρα που το δέντρο κώδικα του πυρήνα έχει εγκατασταθεί, ήρθε η ώρα να μεταγλωττίσετε τον πυρήνα σας. Υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι για να το κάνετε αυτό. Ο πρώτος τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε το νέο μας script genkernel για να χτίσει έναν πυρήνα για εσάς. Το genkernel λειτουργεί ρυθμίζοντας έναν πυρήνα σχεδόν όμοια με τον τρόπο που ο πυρήνας στο LiveCD έχει ρυθμιστεί. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όταν χρησιμοποιείτε το genkernel για να χτίσετε τον πυρήνα σας, το σύστημά σας γενικά θα ανιχνεύει όλο το υλικό κατά την διάρκεια της εκκίνησης του συστήματος, ακριβώς όπως κάνει και το Live CD. Επειδή το genkernel δεν απαιτεί καθόλου ρύθμιση του πυρήνα με το χέρι, είναι η ιδανική λύση για εκείνους τους χρήστες που δεν αισθάνονται άνετα στην ιδέα της μεταγλώττισης του δικού τους πυρήνα.

Τώρα, ας δούμε πως χρησιμοποιούμε το genkernel. Πρώτα, κάνουμε emerge το ebuild του genkernel: 

Λίστα κώδικα 16.2: Κάνοντας emerge το genkernel

# emerge -k genkernel

Τώρα, μεταγλωττίστε τον κώδικα του πυρήνα σας τρέχοντας genkernel ή – στην περίπτωση που δεν χρησιμοποιήσατε ένα GRP πακέτο για το genkernel - genkernel all: 

Σημείωση: Προχωρημένοι χρήστες: μπορείτε να δώσετε genkernel --config, το οποίο θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το genkernel να σας επιτρέψει να πειράξετε τις προκαθορισμένες ρυθμίσεις του πυρήνα πριν ξεκινήσει το χτίσιμο. 

Λίστα κώδικα 16.3: Εκτελώντας το genkernel

Αν χρησιμοποιείτε το genkernel 1.2 (το οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο 1.4-20030803 x86/i686 GRP set), χρησιμοποιήστε το παρακάτω:

# genkernel gentoo-sources

Αν χρησιμοποιείτε το genkernel 1.4 ή νεότερο από ένα GRP set, δεν χρειάζεται να καθορίσετε τον πυρήνα:

# genkernel

Αν χρησιμοποιείτε ένα non-GRP genkernel:

# genkernel all

Gentoo Linux genkernel, version 1.4

Copyright 2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc., Bob Johnson, Daniel Robbins

Distributed under the GNU General Public License version 2

Settings:

compile optimization: 1 processor(s)

source tree: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3

config: gentoo (customized)

config loc: /etc/kernels/config-2.4.20-gaming-r3

initrd config: (default) /etc/kernels/settings

* Running "make oldconfig"...                                                                     [ ok ]

* Logging to /var/log/genkernel.log...                                                            [ ok ]

* Starting 2.4.20-gaming-r3 build...                                                              [ ok ]

* Running "make dep"...                                                                           [ ok ]

* Running "make bzImage"...                                                                       [ ok ]

* Running "make modules"...                                                                       [ ok ]

* Running "make modules_install"...                                                               [ ok ]

* Moving bzImage to /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3...                                              [ ok ]

* Building busybox...                                                                             [ ok ]

* Creating initrd...                                                                              [ ok ]

* Build completed successfully!

* Please specify /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3 and /boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

* when customizing your boot loader configuration files.

Μόλις το genkernel τελειώσει, ένας πυρήνας, ένα πλήρες set από modules και ένα initial root disk (initrd) θα δημιουργηθούν. Εμείς θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον πυρήνα και το initrd όταν θα ρυθμίσουμε κάποιον boot loader αργότερα μέσα σε αυτό το κείμενο. Σημειώστε τα ονόματα του πυρήνα και του initrd μιας και θα τα χρειαστείτε όταν θα γράφετε το αρχείο ρυθμίσεων του bootloader. Το initrd θα ξεκινήσει αμέσως μετά την εκκίνηση του συστήματος για να εκτελέσει τον αυτόματο εντοπισμό του  υλικού (ακριβώς όπως και στο Live CD) πριν το «πραγματικό» σας σύστημα ξεκινήσει. 

Τώρα, ας εκτελέσουμε ακόμα ένα βήμα για να φέρουμε το σύστημά μας πιο κοντά σε αυτό του Live CD – ας κάνουμε emerge το hotplug. Ενώ το initrd ανιχνεύει αυτόματα υλικό που είναι απαραίτητο για την εκκίνηση του συστήματος, το hotplug ανιχνεύει αυτόματα όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Για να κάνετε emerge και να ενεργοποιήσετε το hotplug, πληκτρολογήστε τα ακόλουθα: 

Λίστα κώδικα 16.4: Κάνοντας εmerge και ενεργοποιώντας το hotplug

# emerge -k hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug default

Τώρα που έχετε τρέξει και ρυθμίσει το σύστημά σας έτσι ώστε να χρησιμοποιεί το genkernel, μπορείτε να προσπεράσετε την ενότητα "Χειροκίνητη ρύθμιση πυρήνα" παρακάτω.

Χειροκίνητη ρύθμιση πυρήνα

Αν επιλέξατε να μην χρησιμοποιήσετε το genkernel για την μεταγλώττιση του πυρήνα σας, αυτή η ενότητα θα σας καθοδηγήσει σε όλη την διαδικασία της ρύθμισης και της μεταγλώττισης ενός πυρήνα με το χέρι. Παρακαλώ σημειώστε ότι το /usr/src/linux είναι ένας συμβολικός σύνδεσμος στον πρόσφατο πυρήνα που κάνατε  emerge και που ρυθμίζεται αυτόματα από το Portage κατά την διάρκεια του emerge. Αν έχετε πολλαπλά πακέτα κώδικα πυρήνα, είναι απαραίτητο να θέσετε το /usr/src/linux στο σωστό πακέτο πριν να συνεχίσετε.

Προειδοποίηση: Αν ρυθμίζετε τον δικό σας πυρήνα, να είστε προσεκτικοί με την επιλογή grsecurity. Με το να είστε πολύ επιθετικοί στις ρυθμίσεις ασφάλειάς σας μπορεί να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα ορισμένα προγράμματα (όπως τα Χ) να μην τρέχουν σωστά. Αν έχετε αμφιβολίες, αφήστε την απ’ έξω.

Σημείωση: Αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις με αυτές του πυρήνα του LiveCD ή να βασίσετε τις ρυθμίσεις σας πάνω σε αυτές, θα πρέπει να εκτελέσετε cd /usr/src/linux && cat /proc/config > .config && make oldconfig. Αν δεν χρησιμοποιείτε xfs-sources, θα σας γίνουν κάποιες ερωτήσεις για κάποιες διαφορές μεταξύ του πυρήνα που επιλέξατε και του xfs-sources.

Λίστα κώδικα 16.5: Ρυθμίζοντας τον πυρήνα του Linux

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

Προειδοποίηση: Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ο πυρήνας σας, υπάρχουν αρκετές επιλογές που θα χρειαστεί να ελέγξετε ότι έχετε επιλέξει για ενσωμάτωση στον πυρήνα κατάλληλα -- δηλαδή, θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν και να μην μεταγλωττιστούν ως modules. Σιγουρευτείτε ότι ενεργοποιήσατε το "ReiserFS" αν έχετε κάποια κατάτμηση σε ReiserFS, το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για το "Ext3". Αν χρησιμοποιείτε XFS, ενεργοποιήστε την επιλογή "SGI XFS filesystem support". Είναι πάντα καλή ιδέα να αφήσετε το ext2 ενεργοποιημένο είτε το χρησιμοποιείτε είτε όχι.

Παρακάτω ακολουθούν κάποιες κοινές επιλογές που θα χρειαστείτε: 

Λίστα κώδικα 16.6: Επιλογές του make menuconfig

Code maturity level options --->

[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers"

(Το χρειάζεστε αυτό για να ενεργοποιήσετε κάποιες από τις παρακάτω επιλογές)

...

File systems --->

<*> Reiserfs support

(Μόνο αν χρησιμοποιείτε reiserfs)

... 

<*> Ext3 journalling file system support

(Απαιτείται μόνο αν χρησιμοποιείτε ext3)

...

[*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

(Απαιτείται από το Gentoo Linux)

...

<*> JFS filesystem support

(Χρειάζεται μόνο αν χρησιμοποιείτε JFS)

...

[*] /proc file system support

(απαιτείται από το Gentoo Linux)

[*] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]   Automatically mount at boot          

(Απαιτείται από το Gentoo Linux)

[ ] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs

(Απενεργοποιήστε το αυτό, δεν χρειάζεται εκτός και αν χρησιμοποιείτε έναν 2.6 πυρήνα)

...

<*> Second extended fs support

(Χρειάζεται μόνο αν χρησιμοποιείτε ext2)

...

<*> XFS filesystem support

(Χρειάζεται μόνο αν χρησιμοποιείτε XFS)

Αν χρησιμοποιείτε PPPoE για να συνδεθείτε στο Internet, θα χρειαστείτε τις παρακάτω επιλογές στον πυρήνα (ενσωματωμένες ή κατά προτίμηση ως modules) : "PPP (point-to-point protocol) support", "PPP support for async serial ports", "PPP support for sync tty ports". Οι δύο επιλογές για συμπίεση δεν πειράζουν αλλά δεν χρειάζονται απαραίτητα, ούτε η επιλογή "PPP over Ethernet", η οποία μπορεί μόνο να χρησιμοποιηθεί από το rp-pppoe όταν ρυθμιστεί να κάνει kernel mode PPPoE. 

Αν έχετε ένα IDE cd burner, τότε χρειάζεται να ενεργοποιήσετε την εξομοίωση SCSI στον πυρήνα. Ενεργοποιήστε το "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support" ---> "IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices" ---> "SCSI emulation support" (εγώ συνήθως το κάνω module), έπειτα κάτω από το "SCSI support" ενεργοποιήστε τα "SCSI support", "SCSI CD-ROM support" και "SCSI generic support" (ξανά, συνήθως τα μεταγλωττίζω ως modules). Αν και εσείς επίσης επιλέξετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε modules, τότε τρέξτε echo -e "ide-scsi\nsg\nsr_mod" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 για να προστεθούν αυτόματα κατά την εκκίνηση του συστήματος.

Αν το χρειάζεστε, μην ξεχάσετε να συμπεριλάβετε υποστήριξη στον πυρήνα σας για την ethernet κάρτα σας. 

Σημείωση: Για όσους το προτιμούν, είναι δυνατό να εγκαταστήσουν Gentoo Linux με έναν 2.2 πυρήνα. Ωστόσο, αυτό έρχεται με κάποιο κόστος: θα χάσετε αρκετά από τα χρήσιμα χαρακτηριστικά που είναι καινούρια στην 2.4 σειρά των πυρήνων (όπως τα συστήματα αρχεία XFS και tmpfs, τα iptables και αρκετά ακόμα), παρόλο που οι κώδικες των 2.2 πυρήνων μπορούν να γίνουν patch για υποστήριξη ReiserFS και devfs. Τα Gentoo linux boot scripts απαιτούν είτε tmpfs είτε υποστήριξη για ramdisk στον πυρήνα, οπότε οι χρήστες 2.2 πυρήνα πρέπει να σιγουρευτούν ότι έχουν την υποστήριξη για ramdisk ενσωματωμένη στον πυρήνα (δηλαδή, όχι σε module). Είναι ζωτικής σημασίας να προστεθεί το flag gentoo=notmpfs στην γραμμή kernel στο /boot/grub/grub.conf ή στην γραμμή append στο /etc/lilo.conf για τον 2.2 πυρήνα έτσι ώστε να γίνει mount το ramdisk από τα boot scripts αντί για το tmpfs. Αν επιλέξετε να μην χρησιμοποιήσετε το devfs, τότε η γραμμή gentoo=notmpfs,nodevfs θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί αντί για την προηγούμενη. 

Λίστα κώδικα 16.7: Μεταγλωττίζοντας και εγκαθιστώντας τον πυρήνα

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Εγκαθιστώντας συμπληρωματικά hardware-specific ebuilds 

Τέλος, θα πρέπει να κάνετε emerge ebuilds για ότι επιπλέον υλικό έχετε στο σύστημά σας. Ορίστε μια λίστα με ebuilds που σχετίζονται με modules του πυρήνα που μπορείτε να κάνετε emerge: 

Ebuild Σκοπός Εντολή 

nvidia-kernel Επιτάχυνση NVIDIA γραφικών για XFree86 emerge -k nvidia-kernel 

nforce-net On-board ethernet ελεγκτής σε NVIDIA NForce(2) μητρικές emerge nforce-net 

nforce-audio On-board ήχος σε NVIDIA NForce(2) μητρικές emerge nforce-audio 

e100 Intel e100 Fast Ethernet Adapters emerge e100 

e1000 Intel e1000 Gigabit Ethernet Adapters emerge e1000 

emu10k1 Creative Sound Blaster Live!/Audigy υποστήριξη emerge emu10k1 

ati-drivers Επιτάχυνση ATI Radeon 8500+/FireGL γραφικών για XFree86 emerge ati-drivers 

xfree-drm Επιτάχυνση γραφικών για ATI Radeon up to 9200, Rage128, Matrox, Voodoo και άλλες κάρτες για XFree86  VIDEO_CARDS="yourcard" emerge xfree-drm 

Τα πακέτα nvidia-kernel, ati-drivers και xfree-drm απαιτούν επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις για να ενεργοποιηθούν. Όλα τα άλλα ebuilds που εμφανίζονται παραπάνω θα πρέπει να ανιχνευτούν αυτόματα κατά την διάρκεια εκκίνησης του συστήματος από το πακέτο hotplug. Αν δεν χρησιμοποιείτε το hotplug, μην ξεχάσετε να προσθέσετε τα κατάλληλα modules στο /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το xfree-drm μπορούν να βρεθούν στον Οδηγό του Direct Rendering.

Εγκαθιστώντας έναν καταγραφέα συστήματος

Ο νέος σας πυρήνας (και τα modules) έχουν πλέον εγκατασταθεί. Τώρα χρειάζεται να επιλέξετε έναν καταγραφέα συστήματος που θα θέλατε να εγκαταστήσετε. Εμείς προσφέρουμε το sysklogd, που είναι το παραδοσιακό σύνολο από system logging daemons. Επίσης έχουμε τα msyslog και syslog-ng όπως επίσης και το metalog. Αν έχετε κάποια αμφιβολία, μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε το syslog-ng, μιας και είναι πολύ ευέλικτο και πλούσιο σε λειτουργίες. Για να εγκαταστήσετε τον καταγραφέα της επιλογής σας, εκτελέστε ένα από τα τέσσερα παρακάτω set εντολών: 

Λίστα κώδικα 16.8: Κάνοντας emerge τον καταγραφέα συστήματος της επιλογής σας

# emerge -k sysklogd

# rc-update add sysklogd default

ή

# emerge -k syslog-ng

# rc-update add syslog-ng default

ή

# emerge -k metalog

# rc-update add metalog default

ή

# emerge -k msyslog

# rc-update add msyslog default

Σημαντικό: Αν επιλέξετε το metalogd, παρακαλώ διαβάστε στο Κεφάλαιο 6, Ενότητα 3 του Gentoo Linux FAQ για το buffering του metalogd.

Τώρα, μπορείτε κατ’ επιλογή σας να διαλέξετε ένα πακέτο cron που θα θέλατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε. Αυτή την στιγμή, προσφέρουμε τα dcron, fcron και vixie-cron. Αν δεν ξέρετε ποιο να επιλέξετε, μπορείτε να πάρετε το vixie-cron.

Σημείωση: Αν εγκαταστήσατε το Gentoo χρησιμοποιώντας τα prebuild πακέτα, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε το vcron αντί για το vixie-cron στην περίπτωση που το vixie-cron αποτύχει.

Λίστα κώδικα 16.9: Επιλέγοντας έναν CRON Daemon

# emerge -k dcron

# rc-update add dcron default

# crontab /etc/crontab

ή

# emerge -k fcron

# rc-update add fcron default

# crontab /etc/crontab

ή

# emerge -k vixie-cron

# rc-update add vixie-cron default

Δεν χρειάζεται να τρέξετε crontab /etc/crontab αν χρησιμοποιείτε vixie-cron.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την εκκίνηση προγραμμάτων και daemons κατά την εκκίνηση του συστήματος, δείτε τον Οδηγό του Init System του Gentoo Linux. 

17. Εγκαθιστώντας διάφορα απαραίτητα πακέτα

Αν χρειάζεστε το rp-pppoe για να συνδεθείτε στο δίκτυο, έχετε υπ’ όψιν ότι μέχρι αυτό το σημείο δεν έχει εγκατασταθεί. Θα ήταν η κατάλληλη στιγμή για να το κάνετε: 

Λίστα κώδικα 17.1: Εγκαθιστώντας το rp-pppoe

# USE="-X" emerge rp-pppoe

(Οι χρήστες του GRP θα πρέπει να πληκτρολογήσουν το παρακάτω :Smile: 

# emerge -K rp-pppoe

Σημείωση: Το USE="-X" προλαμβάνει το pppoe από το να εγκαταστήσει την προαιρετική X διεπαφή, το οποίο είναι καλό, γιατί τα X και όλα τα πακέτα από τα οποία εξαρτάται θα γίνουν επίσης emerge. Μπορείτε πάντα να κάνετε μεταγλώττιση το rp-pppoe με υποστήριξη για X αργότερα. Η GRP έκδοση του rp-pppoe έχει τη προαιρετική X διεπαφή ενεργοποιημένη. Αν δεν χρησιμοποιείτε GRP, μεταγλωττίστε από κώδικα όπως το πρώτο παράδειγμα. 

Σημείωση: Παρακαλώ σημειώστε ότι το rp-pppoe χτίζεται αλλά δεν έχει ρυθμιστεί. Θα πρέπει να το κάνετε ξανά χρησιμοποιώντας το adsl-setup όταν κάνετε εκκίνηση το Gentoo σύστημά σας για πρώτη φορά. 

Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να εγκαταστήσετε μερικά επιπλέον πακέτα από το Portage αν χρησιμοποιείτε προαιρετικές λειτουργίες όπως XFS, ReiserFS ή LVM. Αν χρησιμοποιείτε XFS, θα πρέπει να κάνετε emerge το πακέτο xfsprogs: 

Λίστα κώδικα 17.2: Κάνοντας emerge εργαλεία των συστημάτων αρχείων

# emerge -k xfsprogs

Αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε ReiserFS, θα πρέπει να κάνετε emerge τα εργαλεία του ReiserFS: 

# emerge -k reiserfsprogs

Αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε JFS, θα πρέπει να κάνετε emerge τα εργαλεία του JFS: 

# emerge -k jfsutils

Αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε LVM, θα πρέπει να κάνετε emerge το πακέτο lvm-user: 

# emerge -k lvm-user

Αν είστε χρήστης laptop και επιθυμείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τις PCMCIA υποδοχές στην πρώτη σας επανεκκίνηση, θα θέλατε να σιγουρέψετε την εγκατάσταση του πακέτου. 

Λίστα κώδικα 17.3: Κάνοντας emerge το PCMCIA-cs

# emerge -k pcmcia-cs

----------

## Deathwing00

Lipoun to 8 kai to 9. Kai den tha ta peraso se XML mexri tis 15 fevrouariou.

----------

## MasterX

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Lipoun to 8 kai to 9. Kai den tha ta peraso se XML mexri tis 15 fevrouariou.

 

Xmm. Ta ekana 8alassa. H ekth enothta einai poly megalh kai 8a moy parei arketh wra. Gia tis alles dyo 8a tis kanw oso pio grhgora mporw

Sygnwmh kurioi/kyries alla emple3a ligo me th doyleia. Otan eisai olh thn wra mprosta apo ton ypologisth den exei meta kai poly ore3h na metafrash keimena

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   Lipoun to 8 kai to 9. Kai den tha ta peraso se XML mexri tis 15 fevrouariou. 
> 
> Xmm. Ta ekana 8alassa. H ekth enothta einai poly megalh kai 8a moy parei arketh wra. Gia tis alles dyo 8a tis kanw oso pio grhgora mporw
> 
> Sygnwmh kurioi/kyries alla emple3a ligo me th doyleia. Otan eisai olh thn wra mprosta apo ton ypologisth den exei meta kai poly ore3h na metafrash keimena

 

Min anisixeis... ipame, oso mporei o kathenas.

----------

## MasterX

8. Stage tarballs και chroot

Επιλέγοντας το επιθυμητό stage tarball

Τώρα, πρέπει να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ως βάση για την εγκατάσταση, εάν δεν έχεις ήδη. Τα stages στο Live CD βρίσκονται στο /mnt/cdrom/stages/ και μπορείται να γράψετε /mnt/cdrom/stages/ για να δείτε τι είναι διαθέσιμο.

Οι GRP χρήστες είναι καλό να χρησιμοπιήσουν το stage3-xx-yy.tar.bz2 tarball.

Εάν θέλετε να κάνετε την εγκστάσταση χρησιμοποιώντας stage tarball το οποίο δεν βρίσκεται στο CD, θα πρέπει να κατεωάσετε το stage που θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε σύμφωνα με τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες. Εάν έχετε το stage tarball που θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε (για την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών) σύνεχίστε την " Αποσυμπίεση του stage tarball" ενότητα.

Σημείωση: Αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε proxy (για παράδειγμα proxy.server.tld:8080) τοτε προσθέστε -http-proxy proxy.server.tld:8080  στσ links που αναφέρονται παρακάτω.

Λίστα Κώδιακ 8.1: "Κατεβάζωντας" το απαιτούμενο stage

# cd /mnt/gentoo

Χρησιμοποιείστε links για να πάτε στο URL του tarball:

# links http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/releases/x86/1.4/

Χρησιμποιείστε τα πάνω και κάτω βέλη (ή το TAB) για να πάτε στο κατάλληλο φάκελο

Επιλέξτε το stage που θέλετε να κατεβάσετε και πιέστε d για να κατέβει. Σώστε το αρχείο και κλείστε το πρόγραμμα.

Ή χρησιμοποιείστε wget  από το command line:

# wget (insert URL to the required stage tarball here)

Αποσυμπίεση του stage tarball

Ήρθε η ώρα να αποσυμπιέσουμε το stage tarball, της δικής μας επιλογής, στο /mnt/gentoo/. Χρειάζετε, να αποσυμπιέσετε μόνο ένα stage tarball,  stage1, stage2 ή stage3. Συνεπώς, αν θέλετε να κάνετε μια stage 3 εγκατάσταση του Gentoo, τότε θα πρέπει να αποσυμπιέσετε το stage 3 tarball. Η αποσυμπίεσή του γίνεται ως εξής:

Προσοχή: Χρσηιμοποιείστε το p διακόπτη με το tar, αλλιώς είναι πιθανόν μερικά αρχεία να μην έχουν τα σωστά permission.

Λίστα Κώδικα 8.2: Αποσυμπίεση των stage

# cd /mnt/gentoo

Αλλάξτε το "stage3" σε "stage2" ή "stage1" εάν θέλετε να ξεκινήσετε από αυτά τα stages.

Σε περίπτωση που έχετε κατεβάσει κάποιο stage tarball, αλλάξτε το path ώστε να αρχίζει με"/mnt/gentoo/" αντί για "/mnt/cdrom/stages/".

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-*.tar.bz2

Εάν έχετε κατεβάσει το stage tarball στο /mnt/gentoo, μπορείτε να το σβήσετε με την εντολή rm /mnt/gentoo/stage*.tar.bz2. 

GRP package/snapshot steps 

Προσοχή: Το παρακάτω είναι για GRP χρήστες. Εάν δεν χρησιμοποιείται GRP προχωρείστε στην επόμενη ενότητα " Επιλέγωντας  Mirrors(Προαιρετικό)"

GRP χρήστες: Υπάρχει ένα Portage snapshot στο Live CD. Θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτό snapshot ώστε να αγνοήσετε το βήμα emerge sync αργότερα, μιας emerge sync απαιτεί σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο. Αποσυμπιέστε το snapshot ως εξής: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 8.3: Χρησιμοποιώντας το Portage snapshot

Αλλάξτε το  yyyymmdd με την ημερομηνία του αρχείου.

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-yyyymmdd.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

Η παραπάνω εντολη 8α δημιουργήσει το Portage tree στο καινούργιο σας Gentool. Δε χρειάζεται να συνδεθείται στο διαδίκτυο και να τρέξετε emerge sync για να κατεβάσετε το Portage tree. Στη συνέχεια, αντιγράψτε τα distfiles και τα packages απότο Live CD: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 8.4: Αντιγράφοντας τα GRP αρχεία

# cp -R /mnt/cdrom/distfiles /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

# cp -a /mnt/cdrom/packages /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages

Ολά τα απαραίτητα αρχεία είναι στη θέση τους για να χρησιμοποιήσετε το GRP. Θα πρέπει, όλα τα αρχεία που χρειάζεστε για την εγκατάσταση του Gentoo Linux να είναι αντιγραμμένα --- ακόμη και χωρίς σύνδση στο διαδίκτυο.

Επιλέγωντας  Mirrors(Προαιρετικό)

mirrorselect είναι ένα εργαλέιο το οποίο σχεδιάστηκε για την επιλογή του πιο γρήγορου mirrors, σύμφωνα  με την τοποθεσία σας ή μπορείται να επιλέξετε ένα mirror από τον κατάλογο. Δυστυχώς το mirrorselect δε δουλεύει πολύ καλά πίσω από routers. 

Λίστα Κώδικα 8.5: Χρησιμοποιώντας το mirrorselect

(Για την αυτόματη επιλογή του mirror:)

# mirrorselect -a -s4 -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

(Για να επιλέξετε το mirror:)

# mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

Στην περίπτωση που το mirrorselect αποτύχει, θα μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε σύμφωνα με αυτές τις οδηγίες, αφού καμία αλλαγή δεν έχει γίνει. Ένας λόγος για τον οποίο το mirrorselect μπορεί να αποτύχει είναι γιατί πολύ απλά δεν το έχετε. mirrorselect δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλα τα μέσα εγκατάστασης. 

"Μπαίινοντας" στο chroot 

Στη συνέχεια 8α  chroot στο καινούργιο Gentoo Linux build installation για να "μπούμε" στο καίνουργιο Gentoo Linux σύστημα: 

προσοχή: Είναι πιθανόν να λάβετε ένα σημείωμα κατά τη διάρκεια του env-update, το οποίο θα σας λέει ότι το /etc/make.profile/make.defaults δεν είναι διαθέσιμο: αγνοείστε το. Στη συνέχεια αυτού του κειμένου, θα τρέξουμε emerge sync, το οποίο και θα διορθώσει αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Λίστα Κώδικα 8.6: Ετοιμασία και εισαγωγή στο chroot περιβάλλον

# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

(Το παραπάνω δείχνει στο shell στο καινούργιο paths και αναβαθμίζει τα binaries)

Αφού εκτελέσετε αυτές τις εντολές θα βρεθείτε "μέσα" στο καινούργιο Gentoo Linux περιβάλλον, στο φάκελο /mnt/gentoo. Μπορούμε να εκτελλέσουμε όλα τα υπόλοιπα για την εγκατάσταση μέσα από το chroot. 

9. Αποχτώντας το πρόσφατο Portage Tree χρησιμοποιώντας sync

Προσοχή: Έαν κάνετε GRP εγκατάσταση τότε μπορείτε να αγνοείσετε αυτή την ενότητα.

Τώρα 8α πρέπει να τρέξουμε emerge sync. Αυτή η εντολη λέει στο Portage να κατεβάσει τα πιο πρόσφατα αντίγραφα του Gentoo Linux Portage tree από το διαδίχτυο. Σε περίπτωση που έχετε δημιουργήσει  Portage tree snapshot από CD 1 νωρίτερα, μπορείτε να αγνοείσετε αυτό το βήμα. Το Portage tree περιέχει όλα τα scripts (γνωστά ως ebuilds) τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται για την εγκατάσταση κάθε package στο Gentoo Linux. Μέχρι τώρα υπάρχουν ebuild scripts για περίπου 4000 packages. Όταν το emerge sync τελειώσει, θα έχετε το Portage tree στο /usr/portage: 

Λίστα Κώδικα 9.1: Αναβάθμιση χρησιμοποιώντας το sync

# emerge sync

Εάν προειδοποιηθείτε ότι μια καινούργια έκδοση του Portage είναι διαθέσιμη και ότι θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσετε το Portage, μπορείτε χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να το αγνοείσετε. Το Portage θα αναβαθμιστεί αργότερα κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκατάστασης.

----------

## Deathwing00

Ama den kanw lathos, i metafrasi teliose. Parakalo tora na psaksoume oloi mazi gia orthografika lathoi protou ta peraso se XML. PArakato kante post oti lathoi vrite!!!

----------

## MasterX

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Ama den kanw lathos, i metafrasi teliose. Parakalo tora na psaksoume oloi mazi gia orthografika lathoi protou ta peraso se XML. PArakato kante post oti lathoi vrite!!!

 

Δυστυχώς δεν έχει τελειώσει. Μου έχει μείνει ένα κομμάτι από την έκτη ενότητα. Θα προσπαθήσω να το τελειώσω το συντομότερο.

----------

## Deathwing00

Entaksi, ala esto kai alios, mporoume na psaksoume gia sfalmata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterX

Τελείωσα ... δεν το πιστεύω  Τα κατάφερα

Και πάλι σας ζητώ συγνώμη για τη καθυστέρηση. 

Φυσικά, το κείμενο θέλει δουλειά, όχι τόσο από την άποψη ορθογραφικών αλλά γιατί η μετάφραση μερικών λέξεων δεν είναι και πολύ επιτυχημένη.

Μέσα στις επόμενες δύο με τρεις ημέρες θα προσπαθήσω να το βελτιώσω, αλλά σίγουρα θέλω τη βοήθειά σας, όχι γιατί είμαι τεμπέλης  :Rolling Eyes:   αλλά γιατί δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η σωστή μετάφραση.

----------

## Deathwing00

O parapente parousiazete tin triti kai den ta ton doume mexri tou xronou. Tha zitiso voithia apo ta paidia tou HELLAS: The Greek Ghetto, na riksoun mia matia sto kimeno. Good work MasterX!

----------

## Asterix

8. Stage tarballs και chroot 

*κατεωάσετε>κατεβάσετε

*τοτε>τότε

*στσ >στα

*Λίστα Κώδιακ 8.1 >Λίστα Κώδικας η κωδικός 8.1

*στο κατάλληλο φάκελο >στον κατάλληλο φάκελο 

*Χρσηιμοποιείστε>Χρησιμοποιείστε

*Gentool>Gentoo.

*απότο >από το 

*Ολά τα απαραίτητα αρχεία >Όλα τα απαραίτητα αρχεία 

*σύνδση >σύνδεση

*εργαλέιο >εργαλείο 

*"Μπαίινοντας">"Μπαίνοντας"

*Έαν>Εάν

*Στη συνέχεια 8α chroot στο καινούργιο Gentoo Linux >  εδώ ΄δεν βγένει νόημα.

*διαδίχτυο.>διαδίκτυο.

Φιλικα Αστεριχ

----------

